# حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد



## noraa (25 نوفمبر 2007)

.......        كفن السيد المسيح المقدس...........
توضيح حقائق الصلب في المسيحية وشددت على تناول هذه الحقيقة لأنها من صميم العقيدة المسيحية الغير المشكوك بها الكفن المقدس يشرح تفاصيل الآلام التى قبلها الرب من أجلنا كما لو كنا واقفين عند الصليب مع التلميذ يوحنا والعذراء نتابع الأحداث الخلاصية لحظة بلحظة ونتأمل فى الآية التى تقول: 

"أنظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب" (1يو 3 : 1). 

"الله بين محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح من أجلنا" (رو 5 : 8). 

الكفن المقدس - وهو كفن الرب يسوع - إشتراه يوسف الرامي وكفن به السيد المسيح، وعند القيامة ظلت الأكفان بالقبر فإحتفظ بها التلاميذ، ثم حمل تداوس الرسول الكفن إلى أبيجار الخامس حاكم أودسا. وإنتقل الكفن عبر القرون من أودسا إلى 
القسطنطينية إلى فرنسا، وأخيرا إستقر بتورينو فى إيطاليا. 
والكفن مصنوع من قطعة واحدة ما عدا شريحة واحدة عرضها 9 سم بطول الجانب الأيسر للقماش ومحيطة به خياطة يدوية بسيطة. 

المظهر العام للكفن : 

بدأت الأبحاث فى الكفن فى يوم 22/11/1973 وإتضح أن قماش الكفن طوله 4.35 متر وعرضه 1.09 متر، وهى صورة مزدوجة(على هيئة ظلال ساقطة على القماش تشبه طبع باهت) للظهر والوجه لشكل رجل من الأمام والخلف له 
بنية قوية والشعر مسترسل واللحية طويلة والكفن يلف من تحت الجسم إلى فوقه ولونه عاجى لمرور الزمن وهذه كانت طريقة التكفين. 

وإذا تأملنا الصورة الموجودة بالكفن وجدنا أن الوجه يشبه قناع بعينين واسعتين، ويبدو الوجه مفصولاً عن باقي الجسد لعدم وضوح الكتفين، بينما تجد تقاطع اليدين فوق الحقوين واضحاً جداً. ووجد علي الكفن دماء فى الجبهة نتجت عن إصابة الجمجمة فى 
مواضع مختلفة وكذلك توجد هذه الدماء أيضاً فى الصورة الخلفية (الكفن عند الجسم من الخلف) تتدفق من الجزء الخلفي للرأس وهناك دماء تنزف من القدمين والرسغين، وجرح الحرب بالجانب الأيمن مثقوباً وهناك كمية غزيرة من الدماء سالت من الجرح 
وكمية أخرى تسيل من الجانب الأيمن فى الصورة الظهرية الخلفية ناتج عن نفس الجرح. 

إحتراق الكفن: 

الكفن تعرض لحريق عام 1516م وملابساته غير معروفة، ولحريق آخر عام 1532م فى كنيسة تشامبري وإمتدت ألسنة اللهب إلى الكفن ولكن أمكن إنقاذه فى آخر لحظة عن طريق حمل الصندوق المحتوي على الكفن وهو مشتعل إلى خارج الكنيسة 
التى أتت عليها النيران بالكامل ولكن نقطة من الفضة المنصهرة سقطت على الكفن وأدى ذلك إلى حرق جزء من أطراف القماش. 

أبحاث الكفن: 

- تمت فى عام 1898م حيث جاء المصور "بيا" بكاميرات بدائية وصور الكفن والمثير للدهشة أن النيجاتيف أكثر وضوحاً، وبقع الدم ظهرت بيضاء وكان الكفن مغطى بالزجاج وبالتالي تكون بذلك صورة فوتوغرافية حقيقية واضحة لشكل إنسان. 

- أما المصور "أندي" فقد صور الكفن بكاميرات أحدث عام 1931م، وجاءت الصور الإثنى عشر أكثر دقة ووضوحاً وكان الكفن غير مغطى بالزجاج. 

- أما المحاولة الثالثة فكانت عام 1969 قام بها د/ جوديكا - كوديجيليا فى حضور مجموعة من العلماء إشتركوا فى عمل الأبحاث الخاصة بالكفن. 

وأبحاث الكفن تدل على: 

1) طول المسيح 181 سم وهو طول فارع والأطراف جميلة وله بنية متناسقة والكتف الأيمن يظهر منخفض عن الأيسر نظراً لعمل النجارة ولحمل الصليب، وسن صاحب الكفن لا يقل عن 30 سنة ولا يزيد عن 45 سنة. وتدفق الدماء نتيجة لقوة 
الجاذبية الأرضية مثلما قال العالم يفير ديلاج. 

2) وجود إنتفاخات فى حاجبي العين وتمزق جفن العين اليمنى، وإنتفاخ كبير تحت العين اليمنى وإنتفاخ فى الأنف، وجرح على شكل مثلث على الخد الأيمن وقمته جهة الأنف. وإنتفاخ فى الخد الأيسر وفى الجانب الأيسر للذقن. وهذا ما توضحه 
البشائر من لطم وضرب كثير على الوجه من خدم رئيس الكهنة وجنود بيلاطس البنطي وهذا ما يقوله البشير متى: "حينئذ بصقوا على وجهه ولكموه وآخرون لطموه" (مت 26 : 67) كما يتضح من الكفن نتف شعر اللحية فى الجزء الأيمن 
لأنه أقل من الأيسر. 

وبهذا تحققت النبوات:
"وبذلت ظهري للضاربين وخدي للناتفين. وجهى لم أستر عن العار والبصق .. محتقر ومخذول من الناس. رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن" ( أش 50: 6 - 53 : 3). 
"يعطي خده لضاربه . يشبع عاراً" (مراثى 3: 30). 

3) كما يوجد خلف الرأس علامات داكنة وإنسكاب الدماء من 8 قنوات ناجمة عن جروح ثقبية منفصلة فى الجمجمة بسبب طاقية الشوك لحد الرقبة مثلما يقول الكتاب المقدس على لسان التلميذ متى "وضفروا إكليل شوك ووضعوه على رأسه" (متى 
27 :29). 
"لأن شوكة الموت هى الخطية" (1كو 15 : 56) 

4) كما توجد مجموعة جراحات الظهر (90 - 120) نقط سوداء فى مجاميع ثلاثية من محور أفقي إلى أعلى بشكل مروحي نتيجة عملية جلد السياط "أما يسوع فجلده" (مت27 : 26) وفى إنجيل يوحنا يقول "أخذ بيلاطس 
يسوع وجلده" (يو19 : 1). 
وتحققت النبوة "على ظهري حرث الحراث" (مز 129: 3). 

5) السوط المستخدم فى الجلد سوط روماني معروف بإسم (flagrun texeilaty) وهو رهيب يتكون من 3 سيور جلدية وكل سير ينتهي بكرتين من الرصاص أو العظم (الكرة 12 مم). 

6) من الواضح أن المسيح جلد وهو منحني الظهر إلى الأمام، لأن هذه الحالة تنساب فيها الدماء من جروح الكتف فى الإتجاه العرضي (الواضح بالكفن) ثم إنتصب بجسمه إلى فوق الذى نرى إتجاهاً رأسياً للدماء النازلة ويديه ممتدتين للأمام ومرتكزتين 
على عمود قصير طوله 64 سم ومن الظهر نعرف أن الجلد تم بواسطة رجلين. والرجل الذى على اليمين كان أطول وحبه للإنتقام أشد وأكبر. 
كما نلاحظ أن الجلاد الأيسر ركز ضرباته على الجانب الأيمن للجزء العلوى من الظهر. بينما وجه الأيمن أغلب جلداته على الساقين وجزء من الكتف الأيسر. ولاحظ العلماء أن مساحة الجلدات فى منطقة الكتفين داخل مساحتين أكبر من اللحم المتهرئ 
نتيجة لحمل شيء ثقيل وخشن. وفى ذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس "وخرج وهو حامل صليبه" (يو19 :17) 
كما لاحظ العلماء أن الرب حمل الصليب ولم يكن ظهره عارياً، والكتاب يقول أن الرب قد إرتدى ملابسه بعد أن جلد وقبل أن يحمل الصليب (مت27 : 20،31). 

7) تحت قمة الكتفين وجود شكل رباعي 10 سم × 8.5 سم على الكتف الأيمن وأقل منها فى المنطقة الأخرى ويمثل تسلخات من جراحات السياط. 

8) وجود تسلخات عميقة فى ركبتي صاحب الكفن وكدمات فى الركبة اليسرى وأصغر منها فى الركبة اليمنى، تسلخات فى صابونة الركبة نتج عن إرتطامها نتيجة سقوط المسيح تحت الصليب عدة مرات (مت27: 32)، (مر15: 21) 
و (لو23: 26). 
ولاحظ العلماء وجود مساحة مميزة اللون وإتضح أنه البصاق. 

) وإتضح للعلماء وجود ركيزة سفلية للرجلين لإثنائهما لكي لا يموت سريعاً ويستطيع رفع الجسم للتنفس. 

موت المسيح : 

- يدل الكفن أن الرب لم يمت بالإختناق والدليل على ذلك أن البطن بارزة للأمام والكتف الأيسر أعلى من الأيمن وهذا دليل على أنه مات فى الوضع الأعلى. والإختناق لا يتم إلا فى الوضع الهابط للجسم. 
كما أن تنكيس الرأس لا يحدث للجسم فى الوضع السفلي وهذا يطابق الكتاب إذ يقول "ونكس رأسه واسلم الروح" (يو20: 30). 

- وتنكيس الرأس ثم إسلام الروح يدل على أنه مات بإرادته كقوله "ليس أحد يأخذها (روحه الإنسانية) منى. بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي" (يو10: 18)، بعكس الإنسان تؤخذ روحه رغماً عنه فينكس رأسه تلقائياً. 

- وأسلم روحه الإنسانية فى يد الآب الذى هو واحد معه، أي فى يد لاهوته المتحد به .. بعكس الإنسان يسلم روحه فى يد الله الذى هو مستقل عنه. 

- والموت حدث نتيجة إنفجار فى القلب وتقطع الشرايين فى جسد المسيح لأن المسيح كان يصنع حركة تأرجحية لأسفل ولأعلى حوالى 2700 مرة علماً بأن عملية الشهيق والزفير حوالي 15 مرة فى الدقيقة. وتتضح الآلام النفسية والجسدية فى قول 
المخلص "نفسي حزينة حتى الموت" (مر14: 34)، ومات المسيح لتحقيق الخلاص والفداء بناسوته فقط. 

- والمسامير فى اليدين فى الرسغ وليس فى راحة اليد حتى يتحمل ثقل الجسم. ويتضح عدم ظهور الإبهام بالكفن نتيجة إنقباضة بسبب لمس المسمار للعصب الأوسط (الميديان) وهو أكبر الأعصاب. وتم وضع المسمار فى المعصم فى الفراغ الذى 
يعرف طبياً (بفراغ ديستوت) وهو الفراغ المحاط بالعظم. وبالتالي لا يكسر أي عظم منه كما يقال الكتاب "وعظم لا يكسر منه" (يو 19: 36). 
والمسمار طوله 18 سم وتم تسمير الرجلين بمسمار واحد بوضع الرجل اليسرى فوق اليمنى، ومسمار القدم يأخذ شكل متوازي مستطيلات. ويخترق مشط القدم بين عظام السليمات الثانية والثالثة وكما قلنا إستندت الرجلين على ركيزة سفلية حتى لا يموت 
سريعاً ويستطيع رفع الجسم للتنفس. 
وأما عن طريقة كسر السيقان التى حدثت مع اللصين فهى للتعجيل بموتهم قبل السبت. ولكن وجد الجند السيد المسيح قد مات فلم يكسروا ساقيه وكان هذا بتدبير إلهى: 

) ليبين أنه مات بإختياره فى الوقت الذى حدده هو وليس بسبب كسر سلقيه. 
2) ولتتم النبوة القائلة "يحفظ جميع عظامه .. واحد منها لا ينكسر" (مز34: 20). 
3) وليكمل الرمز .. إذ أن خروف الفصح الذى كان رمزاً للسيد المسيح كان عظم من عظامه لا يكسر (خر12: 46). 

طعن الحربة: 

يقول الكتاب "لكن واحداً من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة وللوقت خرج دم وماء" (يو19: 34). 
- طعن الحربة تم فى الجانب الأيمن وطوله حوالي 4.6 سم وإرتفاعه 1.1 سم بين الضلع الخامس والسادس على شكل تمزقات دائرية يتخللها مناطق خالية من الدماء مع سائل صاف (دم وماء). 
- يقول التقليد أن طاعنه هو لنجينوس الذى أصبح شهيداً. 
- وبذلك تمت نبوة زكريا القائلة: "فينظرون إلى الذى طعنوه" (زك12: 10) والتى أشار إليها القديس يوحنا الرائي بقوله "هوذا يأتى على السحاب وستنظره كل عين والذين طعنوه (رؤ1:7). 

السبب فى نزول الدم والماء معاً: 

أولاً: الدم (إذا طعنت فى الجانب الأيسر لما سال الدم مطلقاً لأن البطين يكون غالباً فارغاً من الدماء عقب الموت. ولكن الأذين الأيمن يكون ممتلئاً بالدم السائل الذى ينبع من الوريد العلوي الأجوف والسفلي. 

ثانياً: الماء (نزل ماء من السائل التيموري للقلب والموجود فى الإنسان كملعقة شاى وزادت نتيجة للآلام الشديدة والإرهاق. وهناك رأي آخر يقول أن السائل قد إنسكب من الكيس البللوري المحيط بالرئتين وهو الذى سبب نزول الدم الغليظ القوام ثم نزول 
الماء الأخف (وهو رأي د/ أنتوني سافا) وهو الرأي الأرجح. وهذه معجزة تؤكد أن الذى مات على الصليب ليس إنساناً عادياً وإنما هو الإله المتجسد الذى وإن مات بناسوته فقد ظل حياً بلاهوته. وأن لاهوته لايفارق ناسوته بل ظل متحداً بكل من 
روحه الإنسانية وجسده الإنساني. 
وصار أثر الحربة مع المسامير دليلاً على قيامته كما حدث مع توما الرسول عندما شك فى قيامته. 
فى القداس الإلهي بعد أن يصب الكاهن قارورة الخمر فى الكأس يضع قليلاً من الماء ويضيفه إلى الكأس إشارة إلى الماء والدم الذين خرجا من جنب الرب على الصليب. 
ولتحقيق نبوة زكريا "ويكون فى ذلك اليوم أن مياها حية تخرج من أورلشيم (زك14: 8). 

معجزة صورة الكفن: 

وهى طبعت بطريقة معجزية نتيجة لقوة الحرارة والضوء الشديد المنبعث من الجسد المقدس لحظة قيامته المقدسة ويرى علماء اللاهوت أن القوة التى خرجت من الجسد مثلما حدثت خلال خدمته على الأرض والتى كانت تشفى الأمراض مثلما حدث مع المرأة 
نازفة الدم. 

أدلة لكفن المسيح: 

توصل علم الحفريات أن هذا الكفن هو للمسيح له المجد عن طريق الآتى: 

- اللحية وخصلة الشعر الطويل تدل على أن المصلوب يهودي وهو المسيح. 

- السياط عبارة عن ثلاثة أفرع فى سوط واحد، كل فرع من السوط به كرتين معدنيتين مثبتتين به (يتضح أنه سوط روماني). 
- الحربة رومانية وإسمها (لانسيا) وهى المستخدمة فى طعن جنب المخلص لأنها تصنع نفس جرح الحربة الموجود بالكفن وهو القوس الناقص. 

طريقة الدفن: 

- هى بسط الكفن (الكتان) من أسفل الجسم إلى أعلى بالطول. وكان بسبب التكفين بهذه الطريقة إنطباع الصورتين (الأمامية والظهرية بالكفن). 

- المسيح لم يغسل قبل التكفين نظراً للوقت الذى إستغرقه يوسف الرامي فى مقابلة بيلاطس قبل بدأ الإستعداد للسبت ووضعت عليه الحنوط. 

- مما دفع النسوة للعودة فجر الأحد لتكميل عملية التكفين (لو23: 56) حيث يحتمل أن النساء إشترين قبل السبت الحنوط بكمية غير كافية بسبب إغلاق محلات البيع وإنتهاء البيع والشراء لدخول يوم السبت فإشترين باقي الحنوط بعد السبت. 

- العالم يفير ديلاج أوضح أن عمر صاحب الكفن تراوح ما بين 30 و 45 عاماً كما تظهر عضلات جسمه تدل على أنه كان يعمل عملاً يدوياً، وبذلك يكون المسيح هو صاحب الكفن لأن عمره 33 سنة ويعمل بالنجارة كما جاء بالأناجيل. 

- أثبتت الحفريات أن مكان القبر هو أورشليم بكنيسة القبر المقدس خارج أسوار المدينة. 

- الكتان المستخدم نقى وغالي الثمن فعلاً كما ذكر الإنجيل (يو19: 40) والكتان نسيج نباتي يمتاز بالنقاوة والقوة والإحتمال..والسيد المسيح الذى إستخدم الكتان لتكفينه هو القدوس الكلي النقاوة والذى إحتمل الصليب. والكتان المستخدم 
للتكفين مثل المستخدم فى صناعة الحرير فهو عبارة عن ثلاثة خطوط وخط واحد فوقه. مما يدل على أنه غالي الثمن فعلاً. 

- الكتان قد تم نسجه بنفس طريقة القرن الأول وهو زمن مولد السيد المسيح، كما أن الكتان يحتوى على آثار قطنية مما يؤكد أنه جاء من الشرق الأوسط. 

- صورة الكفن ليست نتيجة لإستخدام الصبغات، ولايتدخل فيها أي عنصر بشري ولا توجد فيها أي مواد تلوين (كالزيت أو الشمع) ولا توجد بالكفن أي أماكن مشبعة أكثر من غيرها باللون مثل الرسم العادي. ولا توجد أثار لأي حركة يد الرسام. 

- كما أن صورة الكفن ثلاثية الأبعاد، وبلغة الهندسة نقول أن كل الصور ثنائية الأبعاد. ولكن صورة الكفن ثلاثية الأبعاد أي أن كل نقطة فيها لها ثلاثة أبعاد من المحاور الرئيسية الثلاثة المتعامدة. 

- عدم وضوح الصورة عن قرب تؤكد عدم رسمها باليد. 

- ثبات الصورة فى الحرارة والماء حيث لم يحدث إختلافات فى كثافة اللون. 

- ثبات الصورة كيميائياً لأن العلماء إستخدموا الأحماض والمذيبات العضوية لإزالة اللون الأصفر من الشعيرات ولكن دون جدوى. 

- حبوب اللقاح العالقة بالكفن تدل على أنه كان موجود بفلسطين وأوضح العالم ماكس فرى أن قشور هذه الحبوب تؤكد على أن الكفن هو من القرن الأول الذى ولد فيه المسيح. - الكفن مطابق لما جاء بالبشائر أنه كفن المسيح، والجسد عانى الصلب مثل السيد المسيح له المجد. 

- الدماء حقيقية (أي دماء بشرية) لأسباب وجود البروتين والحديد وهو إحدى مكونات الدم, وهو واضح بإستخدام الأشعة السينية. 

- المحمول من الصليب هو الخشبة العرضية فقط (هى التى حملها المسيح) أما جذع الصليب أو الخشبة الطولية تبقى مثبتة فى مكان الصلب. ويصل وزن الخشب العرضية 45 كجم تقريباً، ولكن المسيح سقط تحته عدة مرات نتيجة الآلام والسير 
للمحاكمات الخمسة. 
وأخيراً نقول أن موت المسيح أثبتت إنسانيته ولكن قيامة المسيح أثبتت ألوهيته. 

معلومات عن آلات التعذيب 

1) خشبة الصليب: 

نقلت عام 670 م فى كنيسة أجيا صوفيا فى القسطنطينية وبعد هذا التاريخ لا يعلم أحد أين ذهب التابوت وخشبة الصليب. 
ولكن هناك رأي آخر يقول أنه بعد إكتشاف الصليب على يد الملكة هيلانة فى أوائل القرن الرابع الميلادي قد قسم الصليب إلى أجزاء عديدة وإنتشرت فى ربوع العالم، وهذا هو الرأي الأرجح حيث يوجد منها فى روما وفى القسطنطينية ويوجد حالياً جزء منها فى 
مصر فى كنيسة القديس سيدهم بشاى بدمياط. 

) إكليل الشوك: 

محفوظ فى كاتدرائية نوتردام بفرنسا. 

3) المسامير: 

كتشفتها الملكة هيلانة مع الصليب المقدس وأرسلتها إلى الملك قسطنطين الذى فرح بها وثبت إحداهم فى الخوذة الملكية. والثلاث المسامير متوزعين فى: 

- مسمار فى كنيسة الصليب بروما. 
- ومسمار فى دير سان دنيس. 
- المسمار الثالث فى دير سان جيرمان بفرنسا. 

4) ملابس المسيح: 
تم العثور عليها مع درجات سلم قصر بيلاطس الذى صعد عليه المسيح. والقصبة التى أعطيت للمسيح على صولجان والأسفنجة المقدسة والحربة والعامود الذى ربط عليه وتم جلده وعصابة الرأس (التى للعين فى بيت قيافا) وحجر التحنيط الذى 
إستخدمه يوسف الرامي فى تحنيط جسد الرب يسوع المسيح موجود فى كنيسة القيامة. 
            وذالك المواقع لتحقيق كلامى 



http://www.koptisch ekerkeindhoven. nl/Hooftnieuws/ alkafan.htm

:66:


----------



## ra.mi62 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

شكرا على موضوعك الرائع


----------



## ra.mi62 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

*شكرا لك على الموضوع الرب يباركك*​


----------



## noraa (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

يا جماعة انا متشكرة جدا لرودركم اللى تشجع


----------



## ra.mi62 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*



> يا جماعة انا متشكرة جدا لرودركم اللى تشجع


 شكرا على تعبك وانشاء الله تبقى مواضيعك مثل هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## moslem20200 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

سوال  طيب التابوت او جسد سيدنا المسيح بعد الجلد راح فين مدفون فين ولا اختفي  محدش يعرفلة طريق جرة يعنى لاقتو كل حاجة معادة التابوت المسامير والاسفنجة المقدسة الي انا معرفشي اية قستها دى ياريت حد يكلمنا عنها  كل شي موجود معادة اهم شي التابوت الجسددددددددددد  لية


----------



## My Rock (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*



moslem20200 قال:


> سوال طيب التابوت او جسد سيدنا المسيح بعد الجلد راح فين مدفون فين ولا اختفي محدش يعرفلة طريق جرة يعنى لاقتو كل حاجة معادة التابوت المسامير والاسفنجة المقدسة الي انا معرفشي اية قستها دى ياريت حد يكلمنا عنها كل شي موجود معادة اهم شي التابوت الجسددددددددددد لية


 
الا تعرف يا مسلم ان المسيح بعد الصلب و القيامة ارتفع بجسده؟
غريب امرك, تسأل لمجرد انك تريد تشكك لا لتعرف

جسد المسيح ارتفع به بعد الصلب و القيامة, لذلك هو غير موجود

فهمت؟ولا نعيد؟


----------



## Twin (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخ مسلم* 


moslem20200 قال:


> سوال طيب التابوت



*تابوت !!!*
*أيه ال أنت بتقوله دةوهو أحنا أن السيد المسيح دفن في تابوت !!!*
*مبلاش نقل بس من ناس مبتفهمش*​


moslem20200 قال:


> او جسد سيدنا المسيح بعد الجلد راح فين مدفون فين ولا اختفي محدش يعرفلة طريق جرة



*طريق جرة يا محترم*
*هل هذه ألفاظ تليق *
*والا أقول أيه يعني*
*من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان*
*ويا أستاذ السيد المسيح بعد قيامته بأربعين يوم*
*صعد الي السماء بجسده* ​


moslem20200 قال:


> يعنى لاقتو كل حاجة معادة التابوت المسامير والاسفنجة المقدسة الي انا معرفشي اية قستها دى ياريت حد يكلمنا عنها كل شي موجود معادة اهم شي التابوت الجسددددددددددد لية


 
*أقرأ الإنجيل يا مسلم وأنت تعرف قصتها*
*بلاش كلام ملهوش ملامح*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## maria123 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

شكرا على موضوعك الرائع


----------



## عزازيل (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

:yaka:
الرب يبارك حياتك 

هايله موضوع اكتر من رائع لا تستمعى لاقوال المغرضين 

موضوعك جميل جدا و كله ايمان و علم

بالنسبه للمسلم صاحب الرد 

اخى العزيز السخريه من الموضوع ليست فى محلها هنا 
انك بذلك تخالف دينك انت 

الم تعتقدوا ان المسيح لم يصلب و لكن انزل الله شبهه على احد اصحابه الم يقل دينكم هذا

اذا لماذا هذا التهكم و انتم تشهدون ان عمليه الصلب قد حدثت 

و نحن نؤمن بانها حدثت للسيد المسيح اما انتم فلا المهم انها حدثت 
و هذا الموضوع عن ذلك بعيدا عن معتقداتنا المختلفه 

عرفت الان انك ما كنش عندك اى حق 

انتظر اعترافك بهذا


----------



## املا (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

يسلمو عزيزي جميل موضوعك


----------



## Ramzi (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

تسلمي يا نورا ....


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

الله يخليك يا  Twin علي زوئق اعزرنى لو كان اسلبوى متحامل شوية ولاكن لما اقصد شيا  يعنى الجسد غير موجود طيب انت زعلت من كلمة طريق جرة ودى ليها معنى في اللغة العربية وليست اهانة كام تعتقد طيب توقل اية انت بقا علي الاسلوب الي انتم بتتكلم بية عن رسولنا نحن روح قسم حوار الاديان واتفرج عشان تعرف الفرق طيب سوال   ويا أستاذ السيد المسيح بعد قيامته بأربعين يوم
صعد الي السماء بجسده
ليةيعنى 40 يوم وميكونشي 41  اية الحكمة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*



moslem20200 قال:


> الله يخليك يا  Twin علي زوئق اعزرنى لو كان اسلبوى متحامل شوية ولاكن لما اقصد شيا  يعنى الجسد غير موجود طيب انت زعلت من كلمة طريق جرة ودى ليها معنى في اللغة العربية وليست اهانة كام تعتقد طيب توقل اية انت بقا علي الاسلوب الي انتم بتتكلم بية عن رسولنا نحن روح قسم حوار الاديان واتفرج عشان تعرف الفرق طيب سوال   ويا أستاذ السيد المسيح بعد قيامته بأربعين يوم
> صعد الي السماء بجسده
> ليةيعنى 40 يوم وميكونشي 41  اية الحكمة




+ كتب معلمنا لوقا الانجيلى فى سفر اعمال الرسل عن ظهورات السيد المسيح لتلاميذه بعد القيامة ( الذين اراهم نفسه حيا ببراهين كثيرة بعدما تالم وهو يظهر لهم اربعين يوما ويتكلم عن الامور المختصة بملكوت الله) ( اع 1 : 3 ) 
لم يصعد السيد المسيح بعد قيامته مباشرة الى السماء بل مكث على الارض اربعين يوما وهو يظهر لتلاميذه 
لكى تفرح الكنيسة بعريسها السماوى فى قيامته المجيدة وتصبح القيامة يقينا حقيقيا فى ضمير الكنيسة وذاكراتها 
لان القيامة هى مصدر القوة والرجاء وموضوع الشهادة فى حياة الكنيسة الى ان ياتى الرب فى مجيئه الثانى ةاستعلان ملكوت الله 

+ هذا العدد ( الاربعين) له دلالة عميقة - الى جوار لزوم بقاء المسيح القائم اياما عديدة ليبرهن على قيامته للتلاميذ- ويتضح هذا من الامور الاتية: 

- لقد صام السيد المسيح اربعين يوما كما صام موسى النبى اربعين يوما وكذلك صام ايليا النبى اربعين يوما 

- لقد مكث الشعب الاسرائيلى اربعين سنة فى برية سيناء منذ خروجهم من ارض مصر الى ان دخلوا ارض كنعان 

- ( وكان الومان الذى ملك فيه داود على اسرائيل اربعين سنة فى حبرون ملك سبع سنين وفى اورشليم ملك ثلاثة وثلاثين سنة ( امل 2 : 11 ) 

- وكان عمر موسى اربعين سنة حين هرب الى البرية ( اع 7 : 23 ) ومكث فيهل اربعين سنة يرعى الغنم ( اع 7 : 30 ) ثم دعاه الرب وصار قائدا ونبيا لشعب اسرائيل اربعين سنة ثالثة فكانت كل ايام حياته مائة وعشرين سنة ( تث 34 : 7 ) 

- وفى مناداة يونان على مدينة نينوى للتوبة نادى منذرا ( بعد اربعين يوما تنقلب نينوى ) ( يو 3 : 4 ) وكان يونان رمزا للسيد المسيح فى مناداته للعالم بالايمان والتوبة وقبول خلاص الله بالفداء 

- وفى ايام نوح جلب الرب طوفانا على الارض لسبب كثرة شرور الناس ومعاصيهم وجدد الحياة على الارض مرة اخرى بواسطة نوح وبنيه ( وكان المطر على الارض اربعين يوما واربعين ليلة ) ( تك 7 : 12 ) 
( وكان الطوفان اربعين يوما على الارض وتكاثرت المياه ودفعت الفلك فارتفع عن الارض) ( تك 7 : 17 ) هكذا غمرت امجاد القيامة الارض اربعين يوما حتى ارتفاع الفلك الحقيقى - جسد ربنايسوع المسيح - الذى صار خلاص العالم كله وتجديد الحياة على الارض مرة اخرى 

- ان رقم اربعين من الناحية العددية هو رقم عشرة مكررا اربع مرات او هو اربعة مكررا عشر مرات اى مضروبا فى عشرة ويكون تفسير ذلك كما يلى : 

- فرقم اربعة يشير الى اربعة اتجاهات الارض: المشارق والمغارب ، والشمال والجنوب....ويشير ايضا الى صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح المكون من اربع اذرع ( + ) 

- ويشير ايضا الى عرش الله حيث الاربعة حيوانات غير المتجسدين والذين لهم الاول صورة الانسان ( اشارة الى التجسد الالهى ) والثانى صورة العجل او الثور ( اشارة الى الذبيحة الخلاصية ) والثالث صورة الاسد ( اشارة الى القيامة ) والرابع صورة النسر ( اشارة الى الصعود ) والسيد المسيح بعد صعوده جلس فى يمين عرش الله 

- وكذلك يشير الى الاناجيل الاربعة ( اى البشائر الاربع) التى دبر الرب كتابتها من اجل الكرازة بالانجيل فى اربعة ارجاء المسكونة واذا عدنا الى عرش الله والاربعة حيوانات غير المتجسدين : فالذى له وجه انسان يشير الى انجيل متى 
والذى له وجه العجل يشير الى انجيل لوقا 
والذى له وجه الاسد يشير الى انجيل ملاقس 
والذى له وجه النسر يشير الى انجيل يوحنا 

- ورقم العشرة يشير الى الكمال العددى ومن مضاعفات رقم العشرة تتكون جميع الاعداد الكبيرة كالمائة والالف والعشرة الاف والمائة الف مليون وهكذا.... 

+ فرقم اربعين يشير الى عمل المسيح الكامل من اجل الكثيرين فى ارجاء المسكونة كلها من مشارق الشمس الى مغاربها ومن الشمال الى الجنوب: 

- ففى صومه الاربعينى صام من اجل المسكونة كلها 
- وعلى الصليب سمر الكاهن والذبيح مناجل حياة العالم كله 
- وفى بقائه اربعين يوما على الارض بعد القيامة بقى من اجل المسكونة كلها 
- وكل ما عمله السيد المسيح بتجسده وموته الكفارى وقيامته وصعوده فهو من اجل حياة العالم وخلاص العالم كله ليس لليهود بل للامم ايضا....لكل من يقبل محبته ويؤمن به ويطيعوا وصاياه وتكون له الحياة الابدية​


----------



## عبدربه (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

ممكن اسال سؤال ساذج جدا
1 ) همه زمان لما كانوا بيصلبوا واحد كانوا بدفنوه مع الصليب و ملا من غيره
و متى تم ايجاد الصليب يعنى الامبراطوره هيلانه كانت سنه كام و ازاى نتاككد انه الصليب الحقيقى 
2) المراحل السابقه لعمليه الصلب من جلد و حمل الصليب و المرور بالمدينه وعقد الشوك هل كانت مخترعه خصيصا للمسيح ام كانت طقوس متبعه 
و ان كانت مخترعه خصيصا له هل تكررت بعده ام لا ؟ و كبف نتاكد ان هذه الملابس له و ليست لغيره


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*



عبدربه قال:


> ممكن اسال سؤال ساذج جدا


 
ممكن طبعا, بس لاحظ انت قلت سؤال واحد و سألت سؤالين
معلش حنسامحك المرة هذه 




> 1 ) همه زمان لما كانوا بيصلبوا واحد كانوا بدفنوه مع الصليب و ملا من غيره
> و متى تم ايجاد الصليب يعنى الامبراطوره هيلانه كانت سنه كام و ازاى نتاككد انه الصليب الحقيقى


 
الشخص يقبر بدون الصليب و الكتاب المقدس يذكر لنا ان يوسف الرامي اخذ جسد المسيح و وضعه في المغارة القبرية



> 2) المراحل السابقه لعمليه الصلب من جلد و حمل الصليب و المرور بالمدينه وعقد الشوك هل كانت مخترعه خصيصا للمسيح ام كانت طقوس متبعه
> و ان كانت مخترعه خصيصا له هل تكررت بعده ام لا ؟ و كبف نتاكد ان هذه الملابس له و ليست لغيره


 
المراحل و الأحداث التي سبقت الصلب ليست مخترعة للمسيح فهذا مصطلح غريب فعلا... المراحل و الأحداث التي سبقت الصلب ليست طقوس متبعة لكل شخص يصلب
فمثلا الشخص الذي يصلب لا يجلد, لكن المسيح جلد بأمر بيلاطس عسى ان يكون كافيا في عيني اليهود ولا يطالبون بأكثر, لكن اليهود طالبوا بالصلب بعدها

سلام و نعمة


----------



## عبدربه (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

حقيقى من قلبى انا بحترمك جدا و بحترم طريقته فى الحوار ده ان دل يدل على تدينك و اصلك الكويس و بيئتك الطيبه
انت عارف سؤالينى ليه 
السرد الى ذكرته الاخت حقيقى عجبنى و لكنى تعجبت اكثرو بدات الاسئله تدور براسى
لما كان الصليب عباره عن قطعتى خشب هل كان لهما اهميه كبرى لدى المسيحيين فى ذلك العصر للاحتفاظ بهم و اين كان ذلك و فى اى ظروف
اذا كانت مراحل التى مر بها المسيح متشابهه مع اى شخص اخر يعنى ممكن الملابس دى بتاعه شخص اخر
على فكره دى اسئله نقاشيه لاننا نومن بعمليه الصلب فى الاسلام


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*



عبدربه قال:


> حقيقى عجبنى و لكنى تعجبت اكثرو بدات الاسئله تدور براسى
> لما كان الصليب عباره عن قطعتى خشب هل كان لهما اهميه كبرى لدى المسيحيين فى ذلك العصر للاحتفاظ بهم و اين كان ذلك و فى اى ظروف




و من قال ان المسيحيين احتفظوا بقطعة الخشب؟
ركز معي يا صديقي, الكلام هنا في كفن المسيح لا صليب المسيح




> اذا كانت مراحل التى مر بها المسيح متشابهه مع اى شخص اخر يعنى ممكن الملابس دى بتاعه شخص اخر


 
ذكرت لك الظروف التي تعرض لها المسيح قبل الصلب ليست ظروف تقليدية, بل ذكرت لك ان المصلوب لا يجلد و مع ذلك المسيح جلد و صلب

أتمنى ان تأحذ وقتك في قرأءة الردود لتفهم قصدنا اولا قبل ان ترد..

مرحب بك من جديد..


----------



## عبدربه (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

لا و الله يا زعيم ركز انت الخت الفاضله قالت ان الصليب تم العثور عليه فى القرن الرابع الميلادى هو المسامير و اكليل الشوك 
و سؤالى البسيط جدا
هل تم الاحتفاظ بالصليب و المسامير و اكليل الشوك ل400 سنه و من احتفظ بها و اين و فى اى ظروف

اما الكفن فانا مقتنع بنسبه 80 % انها للمصلوب( تذكر اننا لا نؤمن انه المسيح) و 20% الباقيه نتركها للتشابه و الظروف و دى نظره علميه
تحياتى


----------



## ra.mi62 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*



> هل تم الاحتفاظ بالصليب


*نقلت عام 670 م فى كنيسة أجيا صوفيا فى القسطنطينية وبعد هذا التاريخ لا يعلم أحد أين ذهب التابوت وخشبة الصليب.

ولكن هناك رأي آخر يقول أنه بعد إكتشاف الصليب على يد الملكة هيلانة فى أوائل القرن الرابع الميلادي قد قسم الصليب إلى أجزاء عديدة وإنتشرت فى ربوع العالم، وهذا هو الرأي الأرجح حيث يوجد منها فى روما وفى القسطنطينية ويوجد حالياً جزء منها فى مصر فى كنيسة القديس سيدهم بشاى بدمياط.


 ذكر القديس يوستسنوس حجم الصليب (4) كما ذكر أنه يتكون من قائم إرتفاعه     8 , 4م , وعارضه يتراوح طولها بين ( 3,2م – 6,2م ) وقد فحص خشب الصليب الحقيقى فأيبتت الأبحاث أنه من أنه صنع من خشب الأشجار القلفونيه إن ما تبقى حاليا من خشبه الصليب يعادل 18 مليون ملليمتر مكعب فقط  *
ويروى المؤرخين أنه بعد وفاه هرقل وإحتلال العرب المسلمين أورشليم تعرضت كنيسه القيامه للحريق الجزئى , فقرر المسيحيون – تجزئه خشبه الصليب  حتى لا  تفقد إذا ماتعرضت لحادث مماثل مره أخرى , وتكون فى عده أماكن بدلا من مكان واحد 0 فقسموه إلى 19 قطعه صنعوا منها صلبانا – وكان للإسكندريه نصيب فى قطعه واحده ولم يذكر هل أخذها الأقباط أم الملكيين ويعتقد أنها ذهبت للأقباط 0



> المسامير


لا يوجد أدنى شك فى أن المسامير كانت كبيره جدا بحيث أنها تركت فراغا ملحوظا فى جسد المسيح له المجد, والدليل على ذلك أن مخلصنا الصالح يسوع المسيح دعا توما الرسول الشكاك , لأن يضع إصبعه فى المكان الذى أحدثته المسامير فى يديه وجنبه , وحينما أرادوا إنزال جسده من على الصليب إضطروا لنزع المسامير أولا من خشبه الصليب , لأن المسامير كانت رؤوسها كبيره جدا ولا يمكن ان تعبر من خلال جسده 0
 مازال أحد المسامير الحقيقة التي استعملها الرومان في الصليب  محفوظ 
في كنيسة الصليب في روما , وهو ليس مدببا وحادا لأنه قد برد ووضعت هذه البراده فى سبيكه من المسامير الأخرى تم صنعها بنفس الطريقه التى صنعت بها مسامير الصلب الأصليه , وبهذه الطريقه تم إكثار عدد هذه المسامير , وويحتفظ شارل بوريه الكاهن بعدد من المسامير المصنوعه من المسمارالمحفوظ فى ميلانو , وبروريه يهوى جمع الآثار  وقد أعطى منها واحدا للملك فيليب الثانى كأثر ثمين00
اما المسامير الحقيقيه التى وجدتها الملكه هيلانه , فقد قيل أنها كانت تبحر فى البحر الإدرياتيكى , فألقت بإحدى المسامير فى البحر عندما هبت رياح عاصفه وأوشكت السفينه على الغرق فهدأ البحر فى الحال , ويقال أن  الملك قنسطنطين الكبير كان يضع أحد المسامير فى التاج الثمين الذى كان يلبسه فى المناسبات , لحمايته , وتمتلك باريس قطعتين من أجزاء هذه المسامير , أحدهما كان من ضمن كنوز دير "سان دنيس" والآخر فى دير" سان جرمان دى بريه " 0
 وعندما تسلم رئيس أساقفه باريس المونسنيور " دى كيلان" المسمار الأول لاحظ قطعه من الخشب متصله به وعند فحص هذا الخشب إتضح أنه من نفس طبيعه القطعه الكبيره من خشب الصليب الحقيقى الموجوده فى كاتدرائيه نوتردام دى بارى , ويؤكد المؤرخون وجود جزئ من المسمار الحقيقى داخل الطوق الحديدى فى مدينه " مونزا" وكذلك مسمار بمدينه " تريف "
*إكتشفتها الملكة هيلانة مع الصليب المقدس وأرسلتها إلى الملك قسطنطين الذى فرح بها وثبت إحداهم فى الخوذة الملكية. والثلاث المسامير متوزعين فى:

مسمار في كنيسة الصليب بروما*



> اكليل الشوك


 

* ظل هذا الأثر مختفيا خلال القرون الأولى , أو ان المسيحين أخفوه خلال عصور الإضطهاد حتى لا يقع فى أيدى الأباطره أو الحكام نظرا لقداسته الكبيره لديهم , ويعتقد أيضا أن المؤرخين فى القرون الأولى والقديسين لم يسجلوا أى شئ عنه حتى لا تقع كتاباتهم فى أيدى الوثنيين فيفقدوا هذا الأثر الثمين 0 *
وفى حوالى سنه 800 م أرسل بطريرك أورشليم إلى الإمبراطور شارلمان محرر أسبانيا من العرب مسمارا وأشواكا وجزء كبير من الصليب المقدس , وأرسلت هذه
 المقدسات إلى دير " سان دنيس" وقد وجد هناك كتابه عنها على أحد القبور يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الثانى عشر دليل على صدق هذه الروايه0 
وفى سنه 1100م ورد كتاب إلى الكونت " روبير" حاكم إقليم "فلاندر"     بفرنسا , بأنه توجد آثار عظيمه كثيره محفوظه فى القسطنطينيه , وفيما يلى حصر للآثار التى تحدث عنها:- 


*لثوب القرمزى الذى ألبسوه إياه        
    إكليل الشوك *
*القصبه التى أعطوها له كصولجان 

 الملابس التى تعرى منها*
*المسامير التى إستعملت فى صلبه

     جزء كبير من صليبه*
*اللفائف التى وجدت فى قبره*

*العمود الذى ربط عليه المسيح كلمه الله*

*- ومسمار فى دير سان دنيس.

- المسمار الثالث فى دير سان جيرمان بفرنسا.*


----------



## عبدربه (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

كده ظهرت الرؤيا على فكره انا مش مهتم بالموضوع لانه دينى فقط و ايضا لانه تاريخى ايضا و تذكر ايضا اننا لا نومن ان المسيح قد صلب
شكرا للتوضيح و المجهود


----------



## ra.mi62 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*



> ايضا اننا لا نومن ان المسيح قد صلب


*لا تؤمنون أن المسيح قد صلب لأن الأسلام ليس عندهم قناعة *
*هل تؤمنين بمحمد الذي كان يقتل ويزني *
*هل تؤمني بلجنة التي تسبح بها الحوريات أنا لا أومن بهذا الكلام لانه مجرد خرافيات الاسلام*


*أما موت يسوع المسيح مصلوباّ الذين لا تؤمنو بها** فهي حقيقة وهذه هي الشواهد التي تبرهن أن المسيح قد صلب*

*1. شهادة التاريخ:*

*كورنيليوس تاسيتوس: (55 ب.م) مؤرخ روماني ملحد، ويعتبر من أعظم مؤرخي روما القديمة. سجل قصة صلب المسيح بالتفصيل في مجلداته التي وصل عددها إلى الثمانية عشر مجلداً.*
*جوزيفس: (27-97 ب.م) مؤرخ يهودي كتب عن تاريخ شعبه في عشرين مجلداً. حيث سجل قصة حياة المسيح، وتعاليمه، ومعجزاته، وقصة صلبه بالتفصيل بأمر من بيلاطس البنطي. ثم أشار أيضاً إلى ظهور المسيح لتلاميذه حياً في اليوم الثالث.*
*لوسيان الإغريقي: مؤرخ بارز كتب عن صلب المسيح وعن المسيحيين الذين كانوا قد قبلوا الموت لأجل إيمانهم بالمسيح.*
*بيلاطس البنطي: الحاكم الروماني الذي أرسل إلى طيباريوس قيصر، تقريراً كاملاً عن صلب المسيح. ذلك التقرير الذي استخدمه تورتيليانوس. كإحدى الوثائق في دفاعه الشهير عن المسيحيين.*
*2. شهادة التلمود*

*التلمود هو كتاب مقدس لليهود وقد جاء في نسخة طبعت في أمستردام عام 1943 صفحة 42 بأن:"يسوع الذي يدعى المسيح كان قد صلب مساء يوم الفصح".*
*3. شهادة نبوءات العهد القديم*

*يوجد أكثر من 47 نبوءة تتحدث عن صلب المسيح على الصليب والتي قد تحققت حرفياً في نفس اليوم الذي صُلِبَ فيه المسيح. ومن أهم هذه النبوءات هي نبوءة إشعياء النبي المذكورة في سِفْرِه الإصحاح الثالث والخمسين. وفيما يلي بعض من النبوءات التي تحققت في ذلك اليوم عينه.*


*4. شهادة المسيح نفسه*

*يحتل موت المسيح على الصليب المكانة الأولى في حياته على الأرض. لهذا السبب نرى بان كُتَّاب الأناجيل الأربعة قد أعطوا اهتماماً كبيراً لهذه القضية. فالمسيح قبل صلبه تحدث مع تلاميذه في عدة مناسبات عن موته النيابي على الصليب وقيامته من بين الأموات. فمرة سأله اليهود أن يريهم آية فقال لهم"انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه. فقال اليهود في ست وأربعين سنة بني هذا الهيكل أفأنت في ثلاثة أيام تقيمه. وأما هو فكان يقول عن هيكل جسده. فلما قام من الأموات تذكر تلاميذه انه قال هذا فآمنوا بالكتاب والكلام الذي قاله يسوع."(يوحنا 2: 18: 22).*
* ومرة أخرى قال الرب يسوع لتلاميذه: "ها نحن صاعدون إلى أورشليم وابن الإنسان يسلم إلى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة فيحكمون عليه بالموت ويسلمونه إلى الأمم لكي يهزأوا به ويجلدوه ويصلبوه وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم"(متى 20: 18-19) *
*ولتفصيل أكثر تستطيع قراءة الآيات التالية: *
*متى 17: 22، مرقس 8: 31، 9: 31، 10: 32-34، لوقا 9: 22، 18: 31-33، يوحنا 3: 14-17، 10: 11، 12: 32-33.*
*5. شهادة الأناجيل*

*من الواضح بأن النصف الأخير من إنجيل يوحنا يتكلم عن صلب المسيح, والنصف الأول يتكلم عن الثلاثة سنين والنصف من حياته على الأرض. فهذا يعني أن صلب المسيح هو السبب الأساسي والرئيسي الذي جاء المسيح من أجله. وهكذا أيضاً الثلث الأخير من كل من إنجيل متى ومرقس ولوقا.*
*6. شهادة يوحنا المعمدان*

*كانت رسالة يوحنا أن يمهّد الطريق لمجيء المخلّص. وعندما رأى المسيح ماشياً أشار بإصبعه إليه قائلاً: "هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم".*
*فقبل يوحنا المعمدان كان اليهود يذبحون الكثير من الحملان للتكفير عن الخطايا أما الآن فحمل الله فيه الكفاية للتكفير عن الخطايا.*
*قبلاً كانت الحملان تقدم من قبل الناس ولكن الآن يوجد حمل واحد أرسل من قبل الله "هوذا حمل الله".*
*قبلاً  كان عدد كبير من الحملان يضحى بها للتكفير أو لستر الخطايا والآثام أما الآن فحمل الله يرفع جميع الخطايا.*
*قبل ذلك التاريخ كان الكثير من الحملان تذبح لأجل شعب اسرائيل فقط. أما الآن فيوجد حمل الله الوحيد للتكفير عن العالم كله "هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم"(يوحنا 29: 1).*
*في سفر التكوين الإصحاح الرابع نقرأ عن هابيل الذي قدم عن أبكار غنمه ومن سمانها... قربانا للرب: فهنا نجد خروف واحد لشخص واحد. وفي سفر الخروج الإصحاح الثاني عشر نقرأ عن حمل واحد للعائلة كلها. وفي سفر اللاويين نقرأ عن حمل واحد لكل الشعب اليهودي. ولكن الآن المسيح "حمل الله" للعالم بأسره.*
*7. شهادة موسى*

*في سفر التثنية 18: 15 تكلم موسى عن المسيح وهذه النبوءة قد تمت في (أعمال الرسل 23: 3).*
*8. شهادة قانون الإيمان النيقاوي*

*في عام 325 م اجتمع من كافة أنحاء العالم عدد من الاساقفة المسيحيين في مدينة نيقية. ووضعوا بصورة مختصرة قانون الإيمان المسيحي. كان الغرض من هذا القانون تحديد العقيدة المسيحية وحماية الكنيسة من الهرطقات التي ظهرت في الكنيسة في ذلك الوقت. وقد أشار قانون الإيمان النيقاوي بصورة واضحة وصريحة إلى صلب المسيح بالقول "وبرب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور... الذي به كان كل شيء. الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر ومن أجل خلاصنا نزل من السماء وتجسد بقوة الروح القدس من مريم العذراء وتأنس وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطي وتألم ومات وقبر وقام في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب وصعد إلى السماء... وأيضاً سيأتي بمجد عظيم ليدين الأحياء والأموات..."*
*9. شهادة استخدام الصليب كرمز وإشارة للمسيحيين*

*لقد كان الصليب رمزاً للكنيسة منذ نشوئها. فكنت ترى الصليب مرفوعاً على مناراتها وموضوعاً على تيجان ملوكها ومنقوشاً على مقابر تابعيها ليذكّرهم بمحبة الله العظيمة لخلاص البشرية. ومن العجيب أن ترى علامة الصليب محفورة بكثرة على جدران دهاليز المقابر (الكاناكومب) الموجودة تحت الأرض في روما منذ القرن الأول الميلادي.*
*10. شهادة كلمات المسيح على الصليب*

*لا يوجد شخص في الوجود سوى الرب يسوع المسيح الذي يمكنه ان ينطق بتلك الكلمات السبع التي تفوه بها وهو يعاني الآلام الشديدة على الصليب، فمن يستطيع أن ينطق ويقول: "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" إلا المسيح يسوع! *
*11. شهادة يوسف الرامي*

*عندما طلب يوسف الرامي جسد يسوع من بيلاطس البنطي وأعطي له (مرقس 15: 42-46) كان يوسف الرامي يعرف ان الجسد الذي أنزله من على الصليب هو جسد المسيح وليس غيره.*
*إن النظرية التي تقول بأن يهوذا أخذ مكان المسيح إذ وضع الله شبه المسيح على يهوذا فصلب يهوذا عوضاً عن المسيح لا يمكن أن تكون صحيحة للأسباب التالية: *

*1. لأننا بذلك ننسب لله صفة الخداع والتضليل. وحاشا لله أن يخدع البشر.*
*2. أن النبوءة التي تنبأ بها زكريا عن إعطاء الثلاثين من الفضة لمن يسلم المسيح لا يمكن أن تتحقق (زكريا 11: 12 ومتى 26: 15) *
*3. أن النبوءة التي تتحدث عن أخذ الثلاثين من الفضة التي طرحها يهوذا في الهيكل لشراء حقل الفخاري لا يمكن أن تتم (زكريا 11: 13 ومتى 22: 7) *
*4. من البديهي أنه لو كان الشخص الذي صلب غير المسيح فلا بد أن يقاوم ويعترض ويقول لعسكر الرومان إني لست المسيح. *
*13. شهادة اليهود*

*سأل اليهود بيلاطس بأن يختم الحجر على القبر ليس خوفاً من أن يخرج المسيح من القبر، ولكن خوفاً من أن يأتي تلاميذه ويسرقوا الجسد ومن ثم يقولوا أنه قام من الأموات.*
*14. شهادة عشاء الفصح*

*عندما صنع الرب يسوع الفصح مع التلاميذ أخذ الكأس وقال"هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي. اصنعوا هذا كلما شربتم لذكري فإنكم كلما أكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكأس تخبرون بموت الرب إلى أن يجيء"(اكو 11: 25-26). ولقد كان المسيحيون عبر التاريخ يجتمعون مع اختلاف طوائفهم في أول كل أسبوع وفي كل أنحاء المعمورة ليحتفلوا بعشاء الرب كذكرى لعمل محبة الله العظيمة بأن يسوع المسيح قد سفك دمه للتكفير عن خطايا العالم أجمع.*
*15. شهادة تعليم الرسل*

*لقد كان تعليم الرسل مبنياً على إيمانهم العظيم بموت المسيح على الصليب وقيامته فلقد عاش تلاميذه وماتوا كلهم كشهداء من اجل إيمانهم الراسخ في عمل المسيح الكفاري على الصليب. فبطرس في موعظته في يوم الخمسين قال لليهود:"أيها الرجال الإسرائيليون اسمعوا هذه الأقوال. يسوع الناصري رجلٌ قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم كما أنتم تعلمون. هذا أخذتموه مسلَّماً بمشورة الله المحتومة وعلمه السابق وبأيدي أثمةٍ صلبْتموه وقتلتموه"(أعمال 2: 22-23). وبولس الرسول يكتب في رسالته إلى كنيسة رومية عن حقيقة تبريرهم بموت المسيح الكفاري فيقول:"متبررين مجاناً بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه لإظهار بره من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بإمهال الله"(رومية 3: 34) "لأن المسيح إذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعين لأجل الفجار. فإنه بالجهد يموت أحد لأجل بار ربما لأجل الصالح يجسر أحد أيضاً أن يموت. ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة قد مات المسيح لأجلنا"(رومية 5: 6-8) "لأنك إن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت"(رومية 10: 1-10) "لأن فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا"(5: 7) "فإن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله"(1كو 1: 18) "لأني لم أعزم أن اعرف شيءاً بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً" (1كو 2:2).*
*للمزيد من المعلومات تستطيع قراءة الآيات التالية: *
*أعمال 2: 36، 3: 13-15، 4: 10، رومية 1: 4، 3: 24، 4: 24-25، 5:8، 6: 3-4، 6: 10، 10: 9، 1كو 1: 18- 23، 2: 2، 5: 7، 6: 14، 11: 26، 15: 3- 20، 2كو 4:10-14، 13: 4، غلا 2: 20، 4:4، 6:14، أف 1:7، 2:13، 5: 2، كو 1: 18-20، 2: 12-14، 3: 1، فل 2:6-8، 3: 18، 1تس1: 10، 4: 14، 5: 10، 1تي2:6،  2 تي 2:11-18، عب2:9-15، 5:8، 9:12-14، 10:10-14: 12:2، 13: 12، 13:20، 1بط 1:3، 1: 11-19، 2: 21-24، 3: 18، 4:1، 5:1، 1يو 1:7، 3:16، 4:10، رؤ 1: 5-7، 5: 9-11*
*عندما يعتمد المؤمن يشهد بمعموديته عن موته ودفنه وقيامته مع المسيح "أم تجهلون أن كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته فدفنا معه بالمعمودية لموت حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن أيضاً في جدة الحياة"(رومية 6: 3-6).*

*كانت الضحايا في العهد القديم تذبح كوسيلة للتكفير عن الخطايا.."لأن الدم يكفر عن النفس"(لاويين 13: 11). وكلنا نعلم بأن المسيحيين والمسلمين واليهود يؤمنون بالفداء أو الضحية. فالمسلمون يحتفلون بعيد الأضحى واليهود يحتفلون بعيد الفصح بتقديم ذبائح دموية للتكفير عن خطاياهم. والمسيحيون يؤمنون بموت المسيح "حمل الله" الذي هو الذبح العظيم والضحية الكبرى والنهائية للتكفير عن خطايا العالم فموت المسيح وذبيحته الكفارية هي التي أعطت معنى لكل الضحايا ولكل الأعياد السابقة وما تلك الضحايا إلا رمزاً مثالياً للتضحية الحقيقية التي قدمها المسيح على الصليب وإلا فالضحايا تبقى بلا معنى على الإطلاق.*
*يعلن لنا التاريخ بأن جميع التلاميذ ما عدا يوحنا الرسول قد استشهدوا بسبب إيمانهم بموت المسيح وقيامته. فهل من المعقول أن بموت جميع التلاميذ شهداء من أجل خرافة.*
*إنني أصلى انك بعد قراءة هذه الشهادات الواضحة والصريحة أن تأخذ قرارك الذي يتوقف عليه مصيرك الأبدي وأن تسأل نفسك هذا السؤال: هل من الممكن أن تكون كل هذه الأدلة والبراهين خاطئة والقرآن وحده صحيحاً.*
*صلاتي إلى الله لكي يهديكي إلى اتخاذ القرار الصحيح. .*


----------



## عبدربه (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

الكلام كتير خالص و ناخده واحده واحده و باختصار:
1) بسم الله : اولا انت تقول انه ليست عندنا قناعه قناعه بماذا قلى انت لماذا ننكر صلب المسيح و نثبت قطع راس يوحنا و شق زكريا و قتل عدد من الانبياء من قبل اليهود نحن نعترف بهذه الاحداث فلماذا ننكر الحدث الاهم و هو الصلب للمسيح
نحن نومن ان الله قد القى شبه المسيح على احد اتباعه و قام هذا التابع بالصلب بدلا منه و ان عيسى قد رفع الى السماء و انه سينزل الى الارض فى اخر الزمان لقتل المسيخ الدجال
2) انت القيت على الرجل تهمه ثقيله و هى الزنا و القتل و لن اجادلك جدالا لا طائل منه و لكننى اقول الم يزنى و يقتل داوود الذى جاء من نسله يسوع(هذا حسب ما جاء فى كتابكم بل و قتل زوج المراه ايضا) هل هذا جعل منه سبه عندكم ام ادعيتم ان الله يضرب بهم (بانبياءه) الامثال فى الخطا و المغفره الم تزنى بنات لوط معه الواحده تلو الاخرى( زنا محارم) الم يزنى يهوذا بزوجه ابنه 
هذا حلال للجميع حرام على محمد (طبعا ليس معنى كلامى اننى اقر بما قلته اى منصف يعلم ان النبى نهى عن الزنى و القتل فكيف ينهى عن فعل و ياتى به)
2) قلت نومن بالجنه و الحوريات 
دائما هذا ما يقال الجنه عند المسلمين خمر و نساء و تجاهلنا كل ما قاله القران و الاحاديث الصحيحه عنمالاعين رات و لا اذن سمعت و لا خطر على قلب البشر
طبيعى ان ياتى رب العالمين و ان يقرب الى الناس ما يطمحون فيه من جزاء فى الاخره بوصف اقرب لما حرموا منه فى الدنيا
الخمر و النساءو لكنها ليست كخمر الدنيا و النساء مش للجميع و لكن لهم فيها زوجات لكل واحد منهم لا يشاركه فيهم غيرهم
و اضاف لذلك ان فيها مالا عين رات و لا اذن سمعت
و سؤالى اليك 
ما هو شكل الجنه عندكم ؟ صفها لى؟
كلامك عن المؤرخين الذين ارخوا للصلب . جميل و لكننى لم انكر الصلب فلماذا تثبته لى
ما اوردته و ذكرته محهود يستحق الثناء
هنك عده اسئله تطرح نفسها:
1) هل بموت المسيح على الصليب غفر لكن الان من ادم الى قيام الساعه ؟ ام غفر لمن فى وقته و من تبعهم فقط؟ان كان هذا صحيحا اليس من الظلم ان يحدث هذا و ماذنب من سبقوه الا يدخلوا فى هذه المغفره كان من باب اولى ان يحدث هذا فى ايام ادم ليشمل البشريه كلها و ان كان طلب المغفره لقاتليه هل هذا ينجيهم من العقاب؟اذا فلماذا لا ندخل نحن المسلمين فى هذه المغفره ايضا؟
و عليه السؤال الان هل كل ما يفعله المسيحى مغفور له بتضحيه المسيح؟ لا عقاب و لا شئ؟ ان كان كذلك فان الدنيا تكون غابه فالغفران مضمون بمجرد الاعتراف و التضحيه شملت و ضمنت الجنه؟


----------



## ra.mi62 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

*نعم*

*دم المسيح يطهر كل العالم من كل خطية*

*منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد*

*والمسيح هو الذبيحة الكفارية التي كفرت عن خطايا العالم للأبد بدمه الفريد الثمين*

*وبالتالي*
*كل من آمن به لن يدان*
*ومن لم يؤمن به قد دين *

*أرجو أن تكون الأمور وضحت*
*فمن يكفلا عن الإنسان هو إنسان ولكن كامل*

*ومن يرضي الإله إله كامل*

*.*​


----------



## ra.mi62 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

*الجنة؟*


*لا جنة في المسيحية*

*بل ملكوت الرب*

*الذي هو ليس أكل ولا شرب ولا زواج و شيء من هذا*

*بل بر وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس*
*الذي رفضتم وترفضون أن تعرفوه!*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*



عبدربه قال:


> الكلام كتير خالص و ناخده واحده واحده و باختصار:
> 1) بسم الله : اولا انت تقول انه ليست عندنا قناعه قناعه بماذا قلى انت لماذا ننكر صلب المسيح و نثبت قطع راس يوحنا و شق زكريا و قتل عدد من الانبياء من قبل اليهود نحن نعترف بهذه الاحداث فلماذا ننكر الحدث الاهم و هو الصلب للمسيح
> نحن نومن ان الله قد القى شبه المسيح على احد اتباعه و قام هذا التابع بالصلب بدلا منه و ان عيسى قد رفع الى السماء و انه سينزل الى الارض فى
> اخر الزمان لقتل المسيخ الدجال
> ...



لا طبعا.....
يعنى مينفعش علشان انا مسيحى اروح أقتل واسرق...إلخ 
واقول ان السيد المسيح قد خلصنى فهذا ليس تفكير المسيحين 
فالسيد غفر لنا خطية ادم الخطية التى اورثت الطبيعة البشرية الفساد 
أما عن خطايانا نحن... فقد نأخد الحل منها بالاعتراف 
والاعتراف ليس فقط انى اذهب لكاهن واقر بما فعلته بل يتطلب التوبة الحقيقية وانسحاق القلب لله ​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

نورة .. كتير شكرا على هادا الموضوع 


كتير بكيت لما قريت هل موضوع .. يسوع ادي عانى من اجلنا ..


----------



## lina29 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

يا مريم البريئة من كل دنس صلي لاجلنا نحن الملتجئين اليك


----------



## عبدربه (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لخروج الكاتب عن جوهر الموضوع الأصلي*


----------



## My Rock (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

الى الأخ عبد
بدأت تخرج عن الموضوع
الموضوع يتخصص بالكفن و ليس بطريقة موت المسيح
ارجو منك ان تراعي ذلك و تحافظ على مسار المواضيع.


----------



## enass (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

*شكرا عال موضع الرائع*

*الرب يباركك*:yaka:


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

*للمزيد *
*دراسة كفن المسيح المقدس*


----------



## fahad (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

- البروفيسور والتر سي ماكرون رئيس معهد شيكاغوا للأبحاث والمتخصص في إثبات صحة أصول التحف الفنية القديمة شارك مع ثلاثين متخصص آخرين في عام 1970 لتحليل قطعة من هذا الكفن المزعوم فوجد بقعة موجودة على قماش هذا الكفن متشربة بالجيلاتين وهي غير واضحة بل باهتة اللون وبالتحليل وجد بها جزيئات صغيرة من مادة كيميائية لونها أحمر .
من المفترض أن يكن على هذا الكفن المزعوم بموضع الجروح بقعاً من الدم ولكن وجد الباحثون بقعاُ من مادة صناعية تم مزجها بدلاً من بقع الدم المفترض تواجدها .يقول البروفيسور : إن استعمال هذه الطريقة من الألوان على القماش بدأت في القرن الثالث عشر ثم انتشرت وذاعت بين الرسامين في القرن الرابع عشر يتوصل البروفيسور مما سبق إلى أن أحد رسامي القرن الرابع عشر هو من قام بتلفيق واصطناع هذا الكفن المزعوم .

الكفن المقدس – وهو كفن الرب يسوع – اشتراه يوسف الرامي وكفن به السيد المسيح وعند القيامة ظلت الأكفان بالقبر فاحتفظ بها التلاميذ ، ثم حمل تداوس الرسول الكفن الى ابيجار الخامس حاكم اوديسا واكتشف فيها حوالي سنة 544 وانتقل الكفن عبر القرون من اوديسا الى القسطنطينية سنة 944 واختفى من القسطنطينية من الصليبين سنة 1204 وعرض سنة 1357 في فرنسا وأخيراً استقر بتورينو في ايطاليا والكفن مصنوع من قطعة واحدة ما عدا شريحة واحدة عرضها 9 سم بطول الجانب الأيسر للقماش ومحيطة به خياطة يدوية بسيطة . اولا احب ان اشكرك على هذا الرد اتمنى اى يرتقى الحوار لكى يكون حوار متحضر.1-لقد قمت بأعادة نشر البحث ولم تضف اى جديد ماعدا موضوع التكفين و عدد القطع وهى قيد دراسة لدى و اسوف ارد عليها بامر الله 
2-انت اكدت البحث تماما فحسب كلام الموقع  ان الكفن اختفى قرابة 150عام تقريبا ثم ظهر عام 1357
والبحث يقول ان بقعة الداكنة اللون المتشربة بالجيلاتين تعود للقرن الرابع عشر لاحد الرسامين فى هذا الوقت
3-لم  تتطرق تماما الى موضوع الكربون المشع والذى اثبت ان الكفن عمره حوالى600-700 عام فقط  وهذا يتطابق تماما مع رواية الاختفاء التى استمرت حوالى 150 عام وبقعة اللون الداكنة
وشكرا .


----------



## انت الفادي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*



fahad قال:


> - البروفيسور والتر سي ماكرون رئيس معهد شيكاغوا للأبحاث والمتخصص في إثبات صحة أصول التحف الفنية القديمة شارك مع ثلاثين متخصص آخرين في عام 1970 لتحليل قطعة من هذا الكفن المزعوم فوجد بقعة موجودة على قماش هذا الكفن متشربة بالجيلاتين وهي غير واضحة بل باهتة اللون وبالتحليل وجد بها جزيئات صغيرة من مادة كيميائية لونها أحمر .
> من المفترض أن يكن على هذا الكفن المزعوم بموضع الجروح بقعاً من الدم ولكن وجد الباحثون بقعاُ من مادة صناعية تم مزجها بدلاً من بقع الدم المفترض تواجدها .يقول البروفيسور : إن استعمال هذه الطريقة من الألوان على القماش بدأت في القرن الثالث عشر ثم انتشرت وذاعت بين الرسامين في القرن الرابع عشر يتوصل البروفيسور مما سبق إلى أن أحد رسامي القرن الرابع عشر هو من قام بتلفيق واصطناع هذا الكفن المزعوم .
> 
> الكفن المقدس – وهو كفن الرب يسوع – اشتراه يوسف الرامي وكفن به السيد المسيح وعند القيامة ظلت الأكفان بالقبر فاحتفظ بها التلاميذ ، ثم حمل تداوس الرسول الكفن الى ابيجار الخامس حاكم اوديسا واكتشف فيها حوالي سنة 544 وانتقل الكفن عبر القرون من اوديسا الى القسطنطينية سنة 944 واختفى من القسطنطينية من الصليبين سنة 1204 وعرض سنة 1357 في فرنسا وأخيراً استقر بتورينو في ايطاليا والكفن مصنوع من قطعة واحدة ما عدا شريحة واحدة عرضها 9 سم بطول الجانب الأيسر للقماش ومحيطة به خياطة يدوية بسيطة . اولا احب ان اشكرك على هذا الرد اتمنى اى يرتقى الحوار لكى يكون حوار متحضر.1-لقد قمت بأعادة نشر البحث ولم تضف اى جديد ماعدا موضوع التكفين و عدد القطع وهى قيد دراسة لدى و اسوف ارد عليها بامر الله
> ...



عزيزي فهد...
اشكرك كثير عي مداخلتك و التي ان وضحت شئ فليس الا انك مثل الغرقان الذي يتعلق بقشة.
لانك بنقلك هذه المعلومات قد اسئت الي نفسك علميا.
للاعتبارات التالية:
اولا: تحليل الاعمار بواسطة الكبرون 14 ليست طريقة حساب عمر دقيقة لانها تتخللها نسبة خطاء في تحديد العمر كبيرة جدا نسبة الي عوامل خارجية كثيرة.. كمثال لو اتينا يقطعة من حيوان تعرضت للتحجر و اردنا ان نعرف عمرها فقد تعطينا التحاليل نتائج خاطئة بسبب اختلاط عنصر الكربون لهذا الكائن مع عناصر كربون لاكائنات اخري مثل النباتات و الحشرات  الاخري و التي ماتت و تحللت و لصقت جزيئاتها علي هذه القطعة التي كانت بالطبع مدفونة في الارض.
ثانيا : عدم اتفاق العلماء في معدل عمر الكربون 14 عموما.
ثالثا: عدم اتفاق العلماء في معدل فقد الكربون في الكائنات.
اذن فعملية الكشف عن العمر بواسطة الكربون 14 هي مجرد عملية تقريبية لا اكثر.

رابعا و الاهم:
 موضوع أختبار c14 الخاص بالكفن و الذي أظهر أن عمر الكفن ستة أو سبعة قرون فقط صحيح و لكن مؤخرا تم عمل نفس الأختبار لجزء آخر من الكفن فأتضح أنه يرجع للقرن الأول الميلادي و ان عمره من 2000 الى 2500 عام مما يؤكد بدليل علمي قاطع أن عمره يرجع لنفس الفترة التي صلب بها السيد المسيح .

الأحتبار الذي تم عمله أول مرة أتضح انه أجري على رقعة تم وضعها بواسطة بعض الراهبات في القرن الخامس الميلادي لتصليح جزء من الكفن تعرض لحريق و راجع من فضلك الرابط التالي :


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main...portaltop.html 

و الرابط التالي أيضا

أحدث اختبار يظهر ان عمر الكفن أكثر من 1800 عاما

وصلة اخرى لمقال آخر

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...be93094e326cda


----------



## صوت الرب (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

*[b]معلومات رائعة و دقيقة 
شكرا لك لكتابة الموضوع
إستمتعت بقرائته
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*[/B]


----------



## ra.mi62 (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

شكرا يا العضو الفادي على هذه الردود الطيبة


----------



## noraa (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

يا جماعة اتمنى ان ا لموضوع يكون  افدتكم  علشان بجد  لو  استفدوا انا هحس انى بعمل حاججة كويسة  وليها  نتيجة سلام ا لرب معكم


----------



## ra.mi62 (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*



> يا جماعة اتمنى ان ا لموضوع يكون افدتكم علشان بجد لو استفدوا انا هحس انى بعمل حاججة كويسة وليها نتيجة سلام ا لرب معكم


 

فعلا استفاد الجميع  من الموضوع وفعلا عملتي حاجة كويسة
 وشكر كتير على الموضوع
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## noraa (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

شكرا ليك ولردك وان شاء الله  فى المذيدد


----------



## بـشرى (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

الأخ بشرى .. الموضوع يتحدث عن كفن السيد المسيح .. أرجو عدم تشتيت الموضوع
كل أسئلتك تمت الإجابة عليها هنا بالقسم .. إستخدم خاصية البحث الموجودة بأعلى المنتدى


المشاركة حررت من قبلي
Anestas!a


----------



## بـشرى (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*


آسفة يا استاذ ان كانت أسئلتي خارجة عن الموضوع كما تعتقد مع أني أراها في صُلب الموضوع  
هو الكفن مش دليل على الموت ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!

مارأيك أكتب موضوع مستقل وأطرح فيه أسئلتي كدا مش هتقول اني بشتت الموضوع صح !!!!
مستنيه ردك أستاذ وأتمنى ماتحذف مشاركتي دي كمان ​


----------



## Tabitha (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*



بـشرى قال:


> آسفة يا استاذ ان كانت أسئلتي خارجة عن الموضوع كما تعتقد مع أني أراها في صُلب الموضوع
> هو الكفن مش دليل على الموت ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!
> 
> مارأيك أكتب موضوع مستقل وأطرح فيه أسئلتي كدا مش هتقول اني بشتت الموضوع صح !!!!
> مستنيه ردك أستاذ وأتمنى ماتحذف مشاركتي دي كمان ​



الأخت بشرى .. 
أنا لم أمنعك من التساؤل ووضحت لكي سبب تحرير مشاركتك
أسئلتك ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع زائد إن تمت الإجابة عليها بالقسم .. فقط إستخدمي خاصية البحث الموجودة بأعلى المنتدى

على العموم هذه روابط لبعض المواضيع بعتقد هاتلاقي بها الإجابة على تساؤلاتك

الاله ام الانسان؟ 

من مات على الصليب؟

لماذا يتجسد الله ؟؟ 


إذا لم تجدي إجابة أستئلك بالمواضيع الموجودة بالقسم .. إفتحي بها موضوع جديد
واهلا وسهلا بيكي وبأسئلتك


----------



## بـشرى (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

شكرا أستاذة على ردك احرجتني فعلا بردك المحرم 
إن شاء الله القدير هقرأ المواضيع وإن كان عندي أي استفسار سأطرحه بإذن الله
أجدد شكري لكِ أستاذة Anestas!a


----------



## zamorano_egy (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*

شكرا علي الموضوع والردود


----------



## Tabitha (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح لة المجد*



muslim2 قال:


> اسف لأنى لم اقرأ كل المشاركات فى الموضوع



إنت أكيد بتهزر .. مش كده!!!!!
إيه فايدة أسئلتك اللي بتحطها طالما مش بتقرأ .. بتسأل فقط!!
لا أعرف فعلاً كيف بتحاور وأنت لا تعرف أبسط قوانين الحوار !


بجانب إن أخوك المسلم سبقك وسأل نفس سؤالك بالحرف  .. ووضع نفس الكلام الخايب .. الذي تسمونه أدله!
بالمشاركة #34
وإقرأ الرد بالمشاركة  #35


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*للرفع و الاستكمال*
*الحقيقة انا لقيت فيديو ناطق بالالمانية و مترجم*
*يذكر تحقيق مصور من بعض الباحثين الاوربيين*
*عن حقيقة كفن السيد المسيح و كذلك اختبار الكربون*
*الذى يحدد العمر بدقة و قد سمحت بهذا التحليل*
*كنسية روما فى ثلاثة معامل و جاءت كلها تؤكد بنسبة*
*95 % ان الكفن من 600 الى 700 عام*
*و اللى ادهشنى اكتر .. ذكر بعض العلماء العرب*
*فى التقرير .. *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeYkHZ2lb3M
*فهل وجود الكفن او عدم وجوده يفرق فى المسيحية*
*ام هى موروثات اصيلة لا يمكن الرجوع عنها !!*
*فى انتظار الردود لبحث الموضوع *​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*الموضوع يا استاذ ياسر مش بالبساطة دى
لان الكربون المشع مش هيظهر تأريخ الالياف بدقة لان الالياف نفسها عالق فيها ملوثات واتعرض للحرق
مينفعش تعمل تأريخ للالياف باستخدام الكربون المشع


ثانيا الدراسات على الكفن اثبتت ان الصورة المطبوعة على الكفن لرجل مصلوب ومعذب ولا يوجد هذا النوع من العقاب فى العصور الوسطى


ثانيا طبع الصورة على الكفن يتطلب وجود اشعة ليزر وهذا غير متوفر فى العصور الوسطى وهذا لن يفسره الا ان الخارج من الكفن خرج وترك صورته نتيجة اشعاع خرج من جسده


صورة الرجل المطبوع على الكفن لغز لا يقدر العلم ان يفسره 


*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*اقرا الكتاب دا*​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*العلماء فى القرون الىل فاتت قالت دا قطعة كتان وحد رسم عليها المسيح المصلوب

لكن للاسف ولسوء حظ لمنكرى صلبوت المسيح ان الصورة المطبوعة غير مرسومة 
الصورة لجسد حقيقى لانسان مصلوب ومعذب 
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 ديسمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الموضوع يا استاذ ياسر مش بالبساطة دى*
> *لان الكربون المشع مش هيظهر تأريخ الالياف بدقة لان الالياف نفسها عالق فيها ملوثات واتعرض للحرق*
> *مينفعش تعمل تأريخ للالياف باستخدام الكربون المشع*
> 
> ...


*اولا : العينات تأخذ عشوائية من جميع قطع*
*القماش !! مفروض انك طبيب و عارف*

*ثانيا : رجل مصلوب و معذب .. شوف الفيلم*
*دا من قناة الجزيرة الكافرة .. و شوف خبيرة*
*التشريح الجنائى الامريكية قالت ايه*

*ثالثا : التصوير تم بنيترات الفضة التى كانت منتشرة فى هذا الوقت .. استمع للتقرير جيدا*
*وليس بلغز نهائيا ..*

*رابعا : شوف الرابط دا .. لاخره مش اجزاء*
*و استمع بدقة لكيف يحلل الغرب "العلمى"*
*الموضوع  .. منتظرك*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeYkHZ2lb3M

*رجاء .. شوف للاخر .. شوف الدهشة و الصدمة التى اصابت العالمة الخبيرة بالكمبيوتر و مدى التطابق *​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*ماحنا قولنا مش بالسذاجة والطفولية اللى انتوا عايشين فيها دى
*


> *اولا : العينات تأخذ عشوائية من جميع قطع*
> *القماش !! مفروض انك طبيب و عارف*


*وقولتلك ان الياف الكتان ليست بدرجة نقاء طبيعية لتعطى بالكربون المشع تأريخها مضبوط*


> *ثانيا : رجل مصلوب و معذب .. شوف الفيلم*
> *دا من قناة الجزيرة الكافرة .. و شوف خبيرة*
> *التشريح الجنائى الامريكية قالت ايه*


*انا معايا كتاب فى بيتى شاريه من دار الكتاب عن التشريح الطبى لصورة الكفن والتشريح متمشى مع انسان مسمر فى معصميه ورجليه ومجروح فى جنبه وعلامات جروح فى هامته
*


> *ثالثا : التصوير تم بنيترات الفضة التى كانت منتشرة فى هذا الوقت .. استمع للتقرير جيدا*
> *وليس بلغز نهائيا ..*


*ياعزيزى انا بتكلم عن الصوووووووورة المطبوعة على الكفن
بنسبة مليون فى المية تم التاكد انه ليست رسما بل صورة طبعت لانسان حقيقى كان فى الكفن
دا يقين مش محتاج اننا نتناقش فيه
100 % الصورة مش مرسومة 
*


> *رابعا : شوف الرابط دا .. لاخره مش اجزاء*
> *و استمع بدقة لكيف يحلل الغرب "العلمى"*
> *الموضوع  .. منتظرك*


*اتفرجت عليه من سنتين فاتوا وعارفه وحافظه 
الادلة اللى معانا على حقيقة الكفن محدش يقدر يردها 
اقرا الكتاب العلمى اللى انا وضعتهولك وبعدين تعالى نتناقش فيه

واليك السؤال الان
كيف طبعت الصورة بهذة الدقة المذهلة على الكفن بدون رسم؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل لديك طريقة لطبع الصورة بكل تفاصيلها بدون اى تدخل بشرى على كفن فى العصور الوسطى؟
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*



ماحنا قولنا مش بالسذاجة والطفولية اللى انتوا عايشين فيها دى

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ربنا يسامحك*​ 
*



وقولتلك ان الياف الكتان ليست بدرجة نقاء طبيعية لتعطى بالكربون المشع تأريخها مضبوط

أنقر للتوسيع...

هو انت متعرفش ان فى حاجة فى فحص
الكربون 14 اسمها تنظيف العينة sample filteration للوصول الى عينة اصلية سليمة intacted sample

​​*​​​​​
*



انا معايا كتاب فى بيتى شاريه من دار الكتاب عن التشريح الطبى لصورة الكفن والتشريح متمشى مع انسان مسمر فى معصميه ورجليه ومجروح فى جنبه وعلامات جروح فى هامته

أنقر للتوسيع...

**الدكتورة الخبيرة فى التقرير ردت على الكتاب اللى عندك فى البيت*​ 



> *ياعزيزى انا بتكلم عن الصوووووووورة المطبوعة على الكفن*
> *بنسبة مليون فى المية تم التاكد انه ليست رسما بل صورة طبعت لانسان حقيقى كان فى الكفن*
> *دا يقين مش محتاج اننا نتناقش فيه*
> *100 % الصورة مش مرسومة *



​*فعلا هى صورة انسان حقيقى .. ماحدش قال غير كدا .. !!*
*شوف اتصورت ازاى (فى التقرير الالمانى) و شوف الفرق فى طول الصورة الامامية و الخلفية .. و لو كانت عن طريق وضع القماش*
*على الوجه .. كانت ستعطى صورة مشوهة*
*ليس لها اى علاقة بالصورة الاصلية (المصورة*
*تصوير فوتغرافى .. يظهر عند قلب الصورة لنيجاتيف بالتقنيات الحديثة) !*
​*



اتفرجت عليه من سنتين فاتوا وعارفه وحافظه 
الادلة اللى معانا على حقيقة الكفن محدش يقدر يردها 
اقرا الكتاب العلمى اللى انا وضعتهولك وبعدين تعالى نتناقش فيه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**انا مش عارف احمله*​*



واليك السؤال الان
كيف طبعت الصورة بهذة الدقة المذهلة على الكفن بدون رسم؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

جاوبتك و التقرير جاوبك .. بس انت كدا عملت زى الاخ سيل كاسح لما حاول يثبت ان النملة 
بتتكلم بطريقه علميه ​ 


**



هل لديك طريقة لطبع الصورة بكل تفاصيلها بدون اى تدخل بشرى على كفن فى العصور الوسطى؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

للمرة الاخيرة موجودة فى التقرير .. عن الكيفية !!! انت النت عندك بطئ متقدرش تشوف الكليب كله !!! .. لو كدا
اكتبهالك​​​​*​​​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*الموضوع ليس محسوما يا ياسر. ما عرضته في مقطع الفيديو مليء بالأشياء الغريبة، فما هو دخل المرأة التي تلبس الفستان الأحمر (الأديبة البريطانية) وزميها أبو الشعر بشيء اسمه البحث العلمي؟ أم هل علينا أن نُصدّق أي شيء يُقال إذا كان بلغة غير العربية؟ وهل هناك دليل واحد فقط أن "التصوير" تم بنيترات الفضّة أم هذا مُجرد إفتراض؟

في عام 1988 أعلن بعض العلماء أنه من المستحيل أن يكون الكفن المقدس هو كفن السيد المسيح لأن عمره لا يتجاوز 700 عام، لكن الآن أعلن أحد العلماء أنه إكتشف أدلة جديدة أن الكفن غالبا حقيقي. الوثائقي إنتاج قناة ديسكوفري 2009 ويعرض أدلة قوية عن صحة الكفن وأنه للمسيح المصلوب. يمكنك مشاهدة الفيلم كامل هنا:*

[YOUTUBE]YWyiZtagxX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## apostle.paul (29 ديسمبر 2011)

> *ربنا يسامحك*


*هو انا كلمتك*


> *هو انت متعرفش ان فى حاجة فى فحص
> الكربون 14 اسمها تنظيف العينة sample filteration للوصول الى عينة اصلية سليمة intacted sample
> *


*يا استاذ لما يدخل شئ فى الياف الكتان مش هينفع تنفصلها عنه

*


> *الدكتورة الخبيرة فى التقرير ردت على الكتاب اللى عندك فى البيت*​


*بتفكرنى بالجهلة اللى بيقولوا الداكتورة بتقول
داكتورة خبيرة ايه بس يا استاذ ياسر 
انا قدام حقايق وقولتلك اقرا الكتاب العلمى وتعالى ناقشنى
*


> *فعلا هى صورة انسان حقيقى .. ماحدش قال غير كدا .. !!*
> *شوف اتصورت ازاى (فى التقرير الالمانى) و شوف الفرق فى طول الصورة الامامية و الخلفية .. و لو كانت عن طريق وضع القماش*
> *على الوجه .. كانت ستعطى صورة مشوهة*
> *ليس لها اى علاقة بالصورة الاصلية (المصورة*
> *تصوير فوتغرافى .. يظهر عند قلب الصورة لنيجاتيف بالتقنيات الحديثة) !*


*ولمعلوماتك انها صورة 3d ثلاثية الابعاد ودا يستحيل عمله بالرسم 
ممكن تقولى السيناريو البديل لطبع الصورة على الكفن بدون ان يرسم؟؟؟*


> *جاوبتك و التقرير جاوبك .. بس انت كدا عملت زى الاخ سيل كاسح لما حاول يثبت ان النملة
> بتتكلم بطريقه علميه ​*


*لا الاخ سيل دا فسكونية 
انا بكلمك عن حقيقة بين ايدينا
*


> *للمرة الاخيرة موجودة فى التقرير .. عن الكيفية !!! انت النت عندك بطئ متقدرش تشوف الكليب كله !!! .. لو كدا
> اكتبهالك*


*اة ياريت لو عندكوا طريقة بديلة لكيفية طبع الصورة بطريقة يدوية قولهالى
ولا اقتراح قدم قدر يصمد عقليا ومنطقيا كلها افتراضات ساذجة
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*لا يوجد فى الكفن اى اثار لمواد تلوين او اى استخدام لوسيط استخدم فى الرسم ولا يوجد اى مواد كيمائية فى سطح الكفن ولا يوجد اى اشارات ليد رسام

بالعكس يوجد اثار لمادة الهيموجلوبين عند اثار الجروح
الصورة المثيرة فيها انك حينما تقترب منها لا ترى شيئا لابد لكى ترى الملامح ان تكون فى مسافة بعيدة عنها 

والمثير والمدهش انهم وجدوا اثار عملة فوق عين المسيح بتطابق مع العملة التى سكها بيلاطس البنطى
ودا من عادات يهود القرن الاول فى الدفن 

القماش نفسه نوع الكتان هو اللى بينمو فى منطقة الشرق الاوسط وطريقة النسج ترجع للقرن الاول ووجدوا فيها بواقى لقاح وازهار لا تنمو الا فى فلسطين 

فى الف سبب يقول بان هذا النسيج لم يصنعه انسان وهو حقيقى لانسان مصلوب ومحدش يقدر يرد هذة الادلة  *


----------



## apostle.paul (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*ليه لا يصلح الكربون المشع فى حالتنا هذة للتأريخ

**Carbon 14 and the Shroud of Turin*


*The big issue was always the carbon 14 dating that seemed to show that the Shroud   of Turin was medieval. Researchers, who were not   	experts in radiocarbon dating, but nonetheless convinced the Shroud of Turin   	was authentic, tried to explain why the scientific dating was incorrect.   	These explanations – one was that a fire in 1532 changed the age of the   	Shroud, another was that a bioplastic-polymer growing on the Shroud   	contaminated the sample – lacked scientific credibility. Scientists, who   	were experts in radiocarbon dating, rejected these explanations. *​

*فى يناير 2005 اكتشفوا ان العينة الىل عملوا عليها الكربون المشع لا تصلح وقال العالم ريموند روجرس ان كفن تورنتو اقدم من هذا بكثير على الاقل مرتين تأريخ الكربون المشع وربما 2000 سنة*
*In January, 2005, things changed.  An article appeared in a peer-reviewed scientific journal  	Thermochimica Acta, which proved that the carbon 14 dating of   	the Shroud of Turin was   	flawed because the sample used was invalid. Moreover, this article, by Raymond N.   	Rogers, a well-published chemist and a Fellow of the Los Alamos National   	Laboratory, explained why the Shroud of Turin was much older. The Shroud of   	Turin was at least twice as   	old as the radiocarbon date, and possibly 2000 years old. *



*واضافوا السبب فى خطا الكربون المشع


**The idea that the Shroud of Turin had been mended in the area   	from which the carbon 14 samples had been taken had been floating around for   	some time. But no one paid much attention. In 1998, Turin’s scientific   	adviser, Piero Savarino, suggested, “extraneous substances found on the   	samples and the presence of extraneous thread (left over from ‘invisible   	mending’ routinely carried on in the past on parts of the cloth in poor   	repair)” might have accounted for an error in the carbon 14 dating. Longtime   	shroud researchers Sue Benford and Joe Marino independently developed the   	same idea and explored it with several textile experts and Ronald Hatfield   	of the radiocarbon dating firm Beta Analytic. The art of invisible   	reweaving, Benford and Marino discovered, was commonly used in the Middle   	Ages to repair tapestries. Why not the shroud, they thought? They believed   	they saw evidence of it*. ​.
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*ريموند روجرز .. امام من !!*
*21 عالم مرموقا و محترفا و ضعوا تقرير و هذا نصه :*​*more than twenty-one scientists from *
*the University of Oxford,   the** University of Arizona, the Institut für Mittelenergiephysik in Zurich, Columbia University, and the British Museum wrote in a*​​​​​
*peer-reviewed paper published in 1989 in *_*Nature*_*, the prestigious international weekly*
*journal of science:*

*The results of radiocarbon measurements at Arizona, Oxford and Zurich yield a*
*calibrated calendar age range with at least 95% confidence for the linen of the*
*Shroud of Turin of AD 1260 - 1390 (rounded down/up to nearest 10 yr). These*
*results therefore provide conclusive evidence that the linen of the Shroud of Turin is*
*mediaeval*.
​
*عالم واحد امام اكثر من 21 عالم من ثلاث دول *
*لانه عالم متدين .. لايقبل عقله هذه الفكرة*

*وللصدفة العجيبه ان يكون هذا هو زمن ليوناردو دافينشى .. الكربون كان متفق مع ليوناردوا .. و نعود لنظرية المؤامرة من جديد*
*ولماذا لم يعيد الفاتيكان التجربة مرة اخرى *
*لينفى عن الكفن تهمة القرون الوسطى !!*​*




*​
*شوف لون الدم بعد مابينشف هنا .. بنى*​




*وهنا على الكفن لونه احمر !!!*






*ودا تكبير لبقعة دماء حقيقية*

*



*

*ودى من على الكفن و البحث يثبت انها جزء من طلاء*

*ودى شهادات باحثين فى الموضوع*

*Dr. Ernst Martin,* retired Director of the Basel, Switzerland Police Crime Lab: “You were the first to conclude (1980) that the Turin Shroud is a fake. The carbon datings of 1988 show how right you were.”
*Marigene Butler,* Head, Art Conservation, Philadelphia Museum of Art: “I have always felt that your microscopical analyses of the organic and inorganic image materials are absolutely convincing….All of us here agree with your 14th century date for the ‘Shroud’ of Turin,”
*Dr. Mary Virginia Orna,* Chemistry, University of New Rochelle, N.Y.: “I am convinced it [the Shroud of Turin] is a medieval forgery…. Your evidence is conclusive.”
*Linus Pauling:* “I must say that I think you should not worry about the Catholic Church in relation to the Turin Shroud. I had thought, in fact, that the matter had finally been settled. The objections to accepting the results of scientific studies are just ludicrous.”

*و الخلاصة .. موضوع تقبل البحث العلمى سوف يأخذ وقتا .. فتغيير المعتقدات التى سادت لمئات السنين و اصبحت من الموروثات الثقافيه و الدينية و بنى عليها مؤلفات سوف تستغرق وقتا للتصديق*​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 ديسمبر 2011)

> *عالم واحد امام اكثر من 21 عالم من ثلاث دول *
> *لانه عالم متدين .. لايقبل عقله هذه الفكرة*


*سبق وقولنا ان هذة النتيجة ليست نهائية
دا نتيجة الكربون المشع اللى عملوها لكن العينة الىل خدوها لا تصلح ان يجرى عليها تاريخ وقالوا اسبابهم العلمية
**which proved that the carbon 14 dating of   	the Shroud of Turin was   	flawed because the sample used was invalid

*


> *لانه عالم متدين .. لايقبل عقله هذه الفكرة*


*اعذرنى احنا مش قاعدين فى جامعة الملك فيصل يديله قرشين ويقول اللى احنا عايزينه هذة الابحاث تقال وبكل دقة بعيد عن اى مسلمات
*


> *وللصدفة العجيبه ان يكون هذا هو زمن ليوناردو دافينشى .. الكربون كان متفق مع ليوناردوا .. و نعود لنظرية المؤامرة من جديد*


*مع انت برضة مقولتناش ايه هى السيناريو البديل لطبع الصورة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

دا سؤال عجز عنه العلماء ومنتظرك تقدم عليه اجابة علمية
*


> *ولماذا لم يعيد الفاتيكان التجربة مرة اخرى *


*انت عارف ايه مساحة قطعة القماش المطلوب اخذها من النسيج علشان يعلموا التجربة؟*


*بالمناسبة الصورة على الكفن بيختلف من منطقة لاخرى ووجدوا فيه عناصر الدم كاملة

قدامك تثبتلنا شيئين
1-ان تعطى سيناريو بديل لطبع صورة ثلاثية الابعاد على كفن(فى حين انهم لم يجدوا اى عناصر كيمائية على سطح الكفن ومتيقنين 100 فى المية ان الصورة ليست مرسومة) 
2-ان تفسر لنا مطابقة الصورة للتشريح الطبى لرجل مصلوب ومتالم

اقرا الكتاب يا استاذ ياسر وبعدين تعالى نتناقش الكتاب مدعم بعشرات العلماء اللى اجروا ابحاثهم على الكفن ومنهم لاادريين   *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 ديسمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *سبق وقولنا ان هذة النتيجة ليست نهائية*
> *دا نتيجة الكربون المشع اللى عملوها لكن العينة الىل خدوها لا تصلح ان يجرى عليها تاريخ وقالوا اسبابهم العلمية*
> *which proved that the carbon 14 dating of     the Shroud of Turin was     flawed because the sample used was invalid*


*معلش نمت بدرى امبارح *​*قبل ان ابين كيف تم اختبار الكربون وكل ماهو متعلق به .. يجب ان اوضح نقطة هامة .. وهى انه سواء كان هو الكفن ام لا .. فلن يؤثر هذا على الايمان المسيحى .. فهل لم يكن هناك ايمان قبل اكتشافه !! بالطبع لا .. *
*فنحن هنا امام تحليل علمى و ليس العواطف*
*المرتبطه بالام السيد المسيح عند صلبه لفداء العالم .. والان لنبدأ فى كيفية عمل الاختبار*

*اولا : ماهى الجهات التى اشتركت بالتحليل*​*1 - Department of Geosciences,
2 - Department of Physics, University of Arizona, Tucson, Arizona 85721, USA
3 - Research Laboratory for Archaeology and History of Art, University of Oxford, Oxford, OX1 3QJ, UK
4 - Institut für Mittelenergiephysik, ETH-Hönggerberg, CH-8093 Zürich, Switzerland
5 - Lamont-Doherty Geological Observatory, Columbia University, Palisades, New York 10964, USA
6 - Research Laboratory, British Museum, London WC1B 3DG, UK​*
*ثانيا : من هم العلماء الذين قاموا بالتحليل*

*P. E. Damon,1 D. J. Donahue,2 B. H. Gore,1 A. L. Hatheway,2 A. J. T. Jull,1 T. W. Linick,2 P. J. Sercel,2 L. J. Toolin,1 C.R. Bronk,3 E. T. Hall,3
R. E. M. Hedges, 3 R. Housley,3 I. A. Law,3 C. Perry,3 G. Bonani,4 S. Trumbore,5 W. Woelfli,4 J. C. Ambers,6 S. G. E. Bowman,6 M. N. Leese6 & M. S. Tite6*

*ثالثا : كيف تم فصل العينات من الكفن*​*
The shroud was separated from the backing cloth along its bottom left-hand edge and a strip (~10 mm x 70 mm) was cut from just above the place where a sample was previously removed in 1973 for examination.  The strip came from a single site on the main body of the shroud away from any patches or charred areas.  Three samples, each ~50 mg in weight, were prepared from this strip.  The samples were then taken to the adjacent Sala Capitolare where they were wrapped in aluminium foil and subsequently sealed inside numbered stainless-steel containers by the Archbishop of Turin and Dr Tite.  Samples weighing 50 mg from two of the three controls were similarly packaged.  The three containers containing the shroud (to be referred to as sample 1) and two control samples (samples 2 and 3) were then handed to representatives of each of the three laboratories together with a sample of the third control (sample 4), which was in the form of threads.  All these operations, except for the wrapping of the samples in foil and their placing in containers, were fully ********ed by video film and photography. The laboratories were not told which container held the shroud sample.  Because the distinctive three-to-one herringbone twill weave of the shroud could not be matched in the controls, however, it was possible for a laboratory to identify the shroud sample.  If the samples had been unravelled or shredded rather than being given to the laboratories as whole pieces of cloth, then it would have been much more difficult, but not impossible, to distinguish the shroud sample from the controls.  (With unravelled or shredded samples, pretreatment cleaning would have been more difficult and wasteful.) Because the shroud had been exposed to a wide range of potential sources of contamination and because of the uniqueness of the samples available, it was decided to abandon blind-test procedures in the interests of effective sample pretreatment.  But the three laboratories undertook not to compare results until after they had been transmitted to the British Museum.  Also, at two laboratories (Oxford and Zurich), after combustion to gas, the samples were recoded so that the staff making the measurements did not know the identity of the samples
**
رابعا : خطوات التحليل و القياس​Because it was not known to what degree dirt, smoke or other contaminants might affect the linen samples, all three laboratories subdivided the samples, and subjected the pieces to several different mechanical and chemical cleaning procedures. 
All laboratories examined the textile samples microscopically to identify and remove any foreign material.  The Oxford group cleaned the samples using a vacuum pipette, followed by cleaning in petroleum ether (40° C for 1 h) to remove lipids and candlewax, for example.  Zurich precleaned the sample in an ultrasonic bath.  After these initial cleaning procedures, each laboratory split the samples for further treatment.​
The Arizona group split each sample into four subsamples.  One pair of subsamples from each textile was treated with dilute HCL, dilute NaOH and again in acid, with rinsing in between (method a).  The second pair of subsamples was treated with a commercial detergent (1.5% SDS), distilled water, 0.1% HCL and another detergent (1.5% triton X-100); they were then submitted to a Soxhlet extraction with ethanol for 60 min and washed with distilled water at 70° C in an ultrasonic bath (method b). 
The Oxford group divided the precleaned sample into three.  Each subsample was treated with 1M HCL (80° C for 2h), 1M NaOH (80° C for 2 h) and again in acid, with rinsing in between.  Two of the three samples were then bleached in NaOCL (2.5% at pH-3 for 30 min). The Zurich group first split each ultrasonically cleaned sample in half, with the treatment of the second set of samples being deferred until the radiocarbon measurements on the first set had been completed.  The first set of samples was further subdivided into three portions.  One-third received no further treatment, one-third was submitted to a weak treatment with 0.5% HCL (room temperature), 0.25% NaOH (room temperature) and again in acid, with rinsing in between.  The final third was given a strong treatment, using the same procedure except that hot (80° C) 5% HCL and 2.5% NaOH were used.  After the first set of measurements revealed no evidence of contamination, the second set was split into two portions, to which the weak and strong chemical treatments were applied. 
​All of the groups combusted the cleaned textile subsample with copper oxide in sealed tubes, then converted the resulting CO2 to graphite targets.  Arizona and Oxford converted CO2 to CO in the presence of zinc, followed by iron-catalysed reduction to graphite, as described in Slota et al. 6.  Zurich used cobalt-catalysed reduction in the presence hydrogen, as described by Vogel et al. 7,8. 
​خامسا : النتائج​ Calibrated date 95% confidence levels

SampleMean Date (yr BP)Calendar date ranges1*691 ± 3168%AD 1273 - 1288 95%AD 1262 - 1312, 1353 - 1384 cal2 **937 ± 1668%AD 1032 - 1048, 1089 - 1119, 1142 - 1154 cal 95%AD 1026 - 1160 cal3**1,964 ± 20***68%AD 11-64 cal 95%9 cal BC - AD 78 cal4**724 ± 2068%AD 1268 - 1278 cal 95%AD 1263 - 1283 cal
وكما نرى كلها متطابقه فى نسبة ال 95 % 
و تختلف فى +- نسبة الخطأ من السنوات  ... ال 5% الباقية .. فهى بالزيادة و النقص

هؤلاء العلماء مش بيهزروا و انما اتبعوا 
الطرق العلمية فى التحليل و القياس

واخيرا .. وبالرغم من هذا .. فالموضوع مفتوح   للنقاش  محدش قال هوا كدا و خلاص  !

اما السيناريوا لكفن تورينوا ففى المشاركة القادمة  .. 


​​

​*​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*من نفس الموقع اللى انت نقلت منه الدراسات الىل تمت سنة 1988
فى ارشيف للتحديثات للدراسات اللى تمت على يد علماء اخرين فى سنة 2010 وتحت عنوان
**Studies on the radiocarbon sample from the shroud of
turin by Raymond N. Rogers [January 20, 2005] Thermochimica Acta 425 (2005) pp.189-194


**سيدى الفاضل انت بتتكلم عن اختبار تم فى سنة 1988 يعنى من حوالى 25 سنة*
*اقراه وتعالى نتناقش .......*
*طيب بلاش اقرا احدث بحث عن تأريخ الكربون المشع ل M. SUE BENFORD
 JOSEPH G. MARINO
هنا

والدراسة بادية بهذا الكلام
** Recent research reported new evidence suggesting the*
* radiocarbon dating of the Turin*
* Shroud was invalid due to the*
* intrusion of newer material in the*
* sampling area. This evidence*
* included the detection of*
* anomalous surface contaminates*
* in specimens from the sampling*
* area. This paper reports new data*
* from an unpublished study*
* conducted by the Shroud of Turin*
* Research Project (STURP) team*
* in 1978 that supports the abovereferenced*
* research findings.*
* Additionally, this paper reports*
* evidence supporting the*
* identification of replacement*
* material in the Carbon-14 (C-*
* 14) sampling region along with*
* previously-unreported radiographic*
* findings, corroborative textile*
* evidence from the adjacent “Raes”*
* sample, blinded-expert analysis*
* of the Zurich laboratory C-14*
* sub-sample, independent microscopic*
* confirmation of surface contaminates*
* in Holland cloth/C-14 region, and*
* historical restoration information. Based*
* on these new data, the authors conclude*
* that the radiocarbon sampling area was*
* manipulated during or after the 16th*
* Century and that further testing on the*
* Shroud is warranted.*
​*
العالم بيتطور ياعزيزى الاختبار تم فى سنة 1988 
فى ابحاث نزلت كتير 
*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*بص يابولس .. عايزين نتعلم دايما*
*انه فى البحث العلمى لا يدحض اى Hypothesis*
*مدعمة بتجربة الا افتراضية مدعمة بتجربة اخرى مماثلة و لكنها لم تحدث بالرغم من صغر العينة*

*و انت سألت عن حجم قطعة القماش و اتضح انها صغيرة جدا 1 سم فى 7 سم*

*وسألت عن وجود احتراق فى العينات و اتضح ان الناس*
*دى مش بتهرج و اختارت عينة صحيحة ليس بها بقع او حروق .. لو كان مركز واحد كنا قلنا و الله ممكن .. لكن تلاته غير مراكز اخرى مشرفة على سير العملية العلمية .. و عدد كبير من العلماء المحترفين فى هذا المجال*

*وسألت عن ملوثات .. و اتضح ان العلماء نقوا*
*العينات من اى شوائب عن طريق الفحص الميكروسكوبى و المعالجات الكيميائية التى*
*ذكرتها و يمكننى شرحها بالتفصيل لو اردت*

*و لضمان الامانة .. جعلوا العينات عشوائية على المراكز الثلاثة و اظهار النتائج فى نفس الوقت و كلها اعطت نفس النتيجه بالرغم من اختلاف الاجهزة و المعامل و الدول !!*

*لذلك حتى الان هذا هو الاختبار الاكيد فاختبار الكربون هو الادق على مستوى العالم مهما*
*ظهرت نظريات و فروض و طرق بحث جديدة*
*وقد قرأت ابحاث اخرى .. كلها ظنية من ضمنها*
*الاخ ريموند روجرز .. و ينقصها الاثبات فكما قلت و اكرر .. لا يدحض تجربة علمية الا تجربة*
*اخرى مماثلة اما تنفيها او تؤكدها .. انتهى*

*ولحين يحدث اختبار كربون اخر لكفن تورينو .. فهذا **هو الاختبار الرسمى و الاكيد ومش هاعلق تانى عليها*

*ودلوقتى خلينا نعدى الحتة دى عشان نشوف*
*الباحثين قالوا ايه .. لكى نستطيع ان نأخذ افضل السناريوهات و اقربها للتصديق*
*..  شوية و هاكتبها*​


----------

